# Pennsylvania GTG MAY 3rd 2014!



## woodchipper95 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks to all that came!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 21, 2014)

Dozerdan isnt too far from you


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 21, 2014)

Work in Mechanicsurg, live in Gettysburg.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 21, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Wondering if anyone on here might be near Perry County (central) Pennsylvania?


What's up?
I've picks up 8 saws and delivered them to ohio. Lol. 
Had to pick 1 one up in NJ.


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 21, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Wondering if anyone on here might be near Perry County (central) Pennsylvania?



I am in the south west end on Snyder county. Mifflin count hits the west end of my property.

Later
Dan


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone found it yet?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 21, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone found it yet?


Not yet!!!!!
Hey Brad!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Rob!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in juniata county. Where are you in perry?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in Cumberland county. Where in Perry county?


----------



## z50guru (Jan 22, 2014)

Huntingdon County here. Who's Perry?


----------



## griff154 (Jan 22, 2014)

He's with phinneas & ferb

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jrapp (Jan 22, 2014)

Berks county


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2014)

The op is in perry.


----------



## sld961 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lycoming County here


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> The op is in perry.


The OP is asked if anyone is in Perry County. Then disappeared.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 22, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Wondering if anyone on here might be near Perry County (central) Pennsylvania?


i'm in Purry county....
can't beleive there ain't been a perry county joke in this thread yet !!!!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 22, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm in Purry county....
> can't beleive there ain't been a perry county joke in this thread yet !!!!


 
Aint that the truth... Are there any saw GTG's around here? I am in Shermans Dale.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> The OP is asked if anyone is in Perry County. Then disappeared.


 
Im still here.... I do sleep and have to go to school.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Aint that the truth... Are there any saw GTG's around here? I am in Shermans Dale.



Na. I go to ones in NY and Ohio. Lol. 
I was just at Chestnuts and picked up a Bisley. Had Sambar stocks. **** is a good guy at the Stihl shop.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Im still here.... I do sleep and have to go to school.


Well ya posted at 4:45 and just got back. Lol
Usually someone wants a saw picked up and shipped when they post a title like that. 
No biggie.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Na. I go to ones in NY and Ohio. Lol.
> I was just at Chestnuts and picked up a Bisley. Had Sambar stocks. **** is a good guy at the Stihl shop.


ha, were you trying to say a name most common with richard and it got filtered ?? village square ?? **** is a good guy..
i was gonna take one of my 880"s w/59" bar out there to add to his stihl display for a conversation piece....i stuck it on my fireplace mantle for now..looks cool as hell btw..
woodchipper, i'm in marysville, 10 minutes from you...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

showrguy said:


> ha, were you trying to say a name most common with richard and it got filtered ?? village square ?? **** is a good guy..
> i was gonna take one of my 880"s w/59" bar out there to add to his stihl display for a conversation piece....i stuck it on my fireplace mantle for now..looks cool as hell btw..
> woodchipper, i'm in marysville, 10 minutes from you...


I forgot that. Richard it is. 
I remember that picture. 
Ever use all that bar. I have to go to the Gulf Coast to use long bars.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I forgot that. Richard it is.
> I remember that picture.
> Ever use all that bar. I have to go to the Gulf Coast to use long bars.


naw, that bar will prolly never see wood, i have a 41" es that lives on my masterminded 880, that i've only used a few times, and have a pair of hard nose 59" stihl bars that ain't as pretty as the one on the mantle..
are you on top of the hill in b-mansdale, right in front/beside jeffs body shop ??
i see tree stuff and firewood there...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I was just at Chestnuts and picked up a Bisley. Had Sambar stocks. **** is a good guy at the Stihl shop.


What?! And you haven't told me about it and sent pics?!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

showrguy said:


> naw, that bar will prolly never see wood, i have a 41" es that lives on my masterminded 880, that i've only used a few times, and have a pair of hard nose 59" stihl bars that ain't as pretty as the one on the mantle..
> are you on top of the hill in b-mansdale, right in front/beside jeffs body shop ??
> i see tree stuff and firewood there...


I'm in Carlisle.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> What?! And you haven't told me about it and sent pics?!


I'll send pics in a bit. Mongo sorry......
Yeah the Sambar stag grips are nice. May sell them. No longer imported from India till the herds come back. It's a set of Ajax. 

Bisley parts go on the 357 Maximum. It was a 32 H&R magnum SingleSix with adjustable sights. Usually they are drift rear sights. 
Got it when a bunch of stuff was going on with the Parental Units. Getting them in the retirement home. Dad is 98 day after tomorrow. 

I promise to keep ya up to date from now on. Lol


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

Cambria county, im eager to go to one this year myself.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah he's pretty good I think, I go to Village Square for a lot of things. I don't want a 50cc stihl though. So I go to Perry power, husky and Echo.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 22, 2014)

GTG in Pa would be nice


----------



## griff154 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cambria county (johnstown)

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sld961 (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm in Carlisle.


You have WTB ads out on Craigslist?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

sld961 said:


> You have WTB ads out on Craigslist?


Naaaaa. 
I've thought of it. But I've been "distilling" my saws. Making runners out of the parts piles. 
Wondered whose listing that is.


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

I often wondered if anyone responds to those adds.


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone in pa local to me or on the way to a gtg let me know. My suburban seats 8 or 2 with lots of rooms for saws.


----------



## griff154 (Jan 22, 2014)

Redfin, what part of cambria co. are you?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

The big burb of cresson.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

redfin said:


> The big burb of cresson.


I had 20 saws in the trunk. 
The 075s&090s were up front.......
Roof rack???
Lol


----------



## griff154 (Jan 22, 2014)

redfin said:


> The big burb of cresson.


Not far from me. I live up by the jtown airport.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I had 20 saws in the trunk.
> The 075s&090s were up front.......
> Roof rack???
> Lol



Hey whatever it takes! Trailer maybe?


----------



## sld961 (Jan 22, 2014)

redfin said:


> I often wondered if anyone responds to those adds.


I've got one that I run in my area. I've got quite a few saws through it. Working a deal on a 390xp right now from the ad.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

redfin said:


> Hey whatever it takes! Trailer maybe?



Oh yeah. But that was for haulin saws. Not to a GTG. 

Let me know when. I work weekends so I can only go to a few a year.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 22, 2014)

Just south of Allentown but in Berks.


----------



## Knobby57 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wilkes barre Luzerne county . GTG sounds like fun


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm in Purry county....
> can't beleive there ain't been a perry county joke in this thread yet !!!!


I was gonna mention you perry county scum bags, but being your neighbor and that my wife works there kept me from saying it....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I was gonna mention you perry county scum bags, but being your neighbor and that my wife works there kept me from saying it....


Usually Saying Perry County is the adjective for something "less than perfect". Lol


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha scum-bags... some but hardly most.


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> The 075s&090s were up front.......



I really want to run one of these big boys.

EDIT: I'm sure it would be a saw that would make me "chuckle".


----------



## downey (Jan 22, 2014)

southern Clinton county here.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd be in for a perry/juniata county area get together. I don't have any saws that are that super cool right now, but I could come up with something.....


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I'd be in for a perry/juniata county area get together. I don't have any saws that are that super cool right now, but I could come up with something.....


 
No need for anything crazy just some good fun cutting.

I by no means have any amazing saws.


----------



## frank27 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wilkesbarre luzerne county


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Jan 22, 2014)

Northern Blair County Here.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 22, 2014)

Me and PA Dan are from irwin..glock37 (mike) has his shop where he powder coats in irwin as well


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2014)

frank27 said:


> Wilkesbarre luzerne county


The inlaws are from hazleton and I used to have a mac tool route that ended in nanticoke area. My wifey did a little time at luzerne community college as well.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

redfin said:


> I really want to run one of these big boys.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sure it would be a saw that would make me "chuckle".


Boy there is no straight line to your place from Carlisle. Lol

Ya gots to go around. 

If ya got some bigger wood to cut I could bring some over. 

After the 090 comes back from Randy. 

I got nothing needs more than an 044.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Haha scum-bags... some but hardly most.


Had nothing but good dealing from Perry county folks. 
Lol


----------



## Knobby57 (Jan 22, 2014)

frank27 said:


> Wilkesbarre luzerne county


Haha I'm not the only one on hear !


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> The inlaws are from hazleton and I used to have a mac tool route that ended in nanticoke area. My wifey did a little time at luzerne community college as well.


My nephew did time in Perry county......
And 3 years in Federal.


----------



## Knobby57 (Jan 22, 2014)

I can bring a few saws


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Had nothing but good dealing from Perry county folks.
> Lol


Just so we're all clear here..... The scum bag thing was a quote from the Harrisburg mayor..... I know tons of great perry county folks.


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Boy there is no straight line to your place from Carlisle. Lol
> 
> Ya gots to go around.
> 
> ...



What's you talkin bout willis? Turnpike aint strait enoughs for you?

Actually I have a big old red oak that is crying for someone with a mill to come sort it.


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

Dusty Rhodes said:


> Northern Blair County Here.



Tyrone?


----------



## chadihman (Jan 22, 2014)

Lancaster county Pa. Perry in 45 min for me. Hunted in Perry a number of times and work in Perry often.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I'd be in for a perry/juniata county area get together. I don't have any saws that are that super cool right now, but I could come up with something.....


I went to my first GTG with an 041S and an 066. Had a great time. Now I have to write down an inventory. 
And for Harriisburg Mayors...........like Thomas????
You walked past bare and cheap things in all the offices till you got to hers at the Non profit she worked at. All the money spent in her office.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 22, 2014)

redfin said:


> What's you talkin bout willis? Turnpike aint strait enoughs for you?
> 
> Actually I have a big old red oak that is crying for someone with a mill to come sort it.View attachment 329453


If that's all ya got we don't have to put on the long bars.........


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 22, 2014)

GTG in Canton Ohio on May 17th? 

PM for more details.


----------



## Raystown Ripper (Jan 22, 2014)

Huntingdon Co. , sitting on Raystown Lake waiting for the thaw. Lancaster, Perry Co., sounds like flat land? Nice bike Knobby57!


----------



## angelo c (Jan 23, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Just south of Allentown but in Berks.


Chris, 
I spent four awesome years drinkin through berks county; lehigh, cedar crest , muhlenburg , then i graduated from Kutztown University. I even still got a Dutchie accent !!! Eh !!!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Grantville pa, I'm one minute from Hollywood casino.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 23, 2014)

Thought it was spelled Pennsyltucky?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 23, 2014)

We neeeeed a GTG! We are all within two hours of some central Pa. meeting place vs. driving six hours to some of these other GTG's.


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 23, 2014)

Northern lancaster county here


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> We neeeeed a GTG! We are all within two hours of some central Pa. meeting place vs. driving six hours to some of these other GTG's.


 
+1


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 23, 2014)

Scooterbum said:


> Thought it was spelled Pennsyltucky?


Nope. 
Sometimes it's spelled pennsyltuckiee

Hey Steve!!!!!


----------



## sld961 (Jan 23, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> We neeeeed a GTG! We are all within two hours of some central Pa. meeting place vs. driving six hours to some of these other GTG's.


+2


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 23, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm in Purry county....
> can't beleive there ain't been a perry county joke in this thread yet !!!!


how many refrigerators do you have on your porch?
i did live in purry co. at one point in my life. to many gunshots at nite. i left.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 23, 2014)

york co. here hey perry co. boys.how 'bout that red rabbit? do ya remember the old clarks ferry bridge? i lived there when they built the new one.


----------



## tifnbrian (Jan 23, 2014)

Newville pa here (Cumberland county)


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> how many refrigerators do you have on your porch?
> i did live in purry co. at one point in my life. to many gunshots at nite. i left.



I have one on porch one in kitchen and there is a lot of shooting on new years... haha


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> york co. here hey perry co. boys.how 'bout that red rabbit? do ya remember the old clarks ferry bridge? i lived there when they built the new one.



Red rabbit still there good stuff. I grew up in duncannon and moved to Sherman's dale bout 6 years ago. After school ill be moving west in perry county... Blain area


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 23, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> york co. here hey perry co. boys.how 'bout that red rabbit? do ya remember the old clarks ferry bridge? i lived there when they built the new one.



I have been in the red rabbit a lot. I crossed the old bridge many times, it was the last bridge in the area left that still had the toll booth on each end.

Later
Dan


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 23, 2014)

Very exciting bridge for a teen age driver taking RV's to the big show in Harrisburg. Pretty skinny!! Back in the day. My first hommie was brand spankin new about 1975


----------



## BigDee (Jan 23, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> york co. here hey perry co. boys.how 'bout that red rabbit? do ya remember the old clarks ferry bridge? i lived there when they built the new one.



When I was a little kid I believe I got to hand the dime to the toll collector in the phone-booth sized station on the West side.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 23, 2014)

tifnbrian said:


> Newville pa here (Cumberland county)


Get to the newville area quit a bit. mostly in the summer to the produce auctions.i sometimes go to the hay and firewood auction at shippensburg in the winter.


----------



## chadihman (Jan 23, 2014)

Yep yep yep we need a Gtg in PA somewhere. I'll have the dyno there firsure. I just finished wood smoking some dutch style sweet bologna. I have about 125 lb more to do so I'll bring some Bologna and some smoked sausage for food.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 23, 2014)

Southern lancaster county here.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tifnbrian (Jan 23, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> Get to the newville area quit a bit. mostly in the summer to the produce auctions.i sometimes go to the hay and firewood auction at shippensburg in the winter.


Yep not far from me maybe 10-15 minutes


----------



## carhartt (Jan 23, 2014)

Northern Dauphin cty here. Maybe we should have a gtg on our own. I believe the old Harrisburg mayor has a saying for ya'll from Perry cty. Jst made a joke at someone elses expense, Showrguy....


----------



## groundup (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd come across the MD line to meet up


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Jan 23, 2014)

redfin said:


> Tyrone?


Redfin, You are very close with Tyrone, Ever hear of a place called Sinking Valley? With a name like redfin, I should have known. Popular local baitfish. Bet your fishing them in the little Juniata River.


----------



## chadihman (Jan 23, 2014)

I've probably been within 15 min or less of all of you in PA here for work. Northern Lancaster county here. 5 min to Dauphin and Lebanon. Hershey is 10 min from my house


----------



## redfin (Jan 23, 2014)

Dusty Rhodes said:


> Redfin, You are very close with Tyrone, Ever hear of a place called Sinking Valley? With a name like redfin, I should have known. Popular local baitfish. Bet your fishing them in the little Juniata River.



I know sinking valley very well. Actually I know every county from glen cambell to saxton fairly well. Just the area I cover for work.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 23, 2014)

carhartt said:


> Northern Dauphin cty here. Maybe we should have a gtg on our own. I believe the old Harrisburg mayor has a saying for ya'll from Perry cty. Jst made a joke at someone elses expense, Showrguy....


it's all good,
even "her people" even could'nt beleive just how damn dumb and ignorant she was/is..........and that was'nt the first time she did that either.the last time she included "them people from mechanicsburg" also....
the day after she said about all the "scumbags from parry countaa" bringin awl there tratch ova heer to thu citi to dumoff" they did arrest a guy dumpin illegally....he was from harrisburg...


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 23, 2014)

If I had a good bit of acreage I'd say bring it on, unfortunately I don't right now. I'm all for a pa gtg though!!!!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

If anyone has the wood and stuff for a GTG id be sure to come early to set up, since it was my thread that started the thought.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey I'd throw a hand in helping if we could get it together. Just need to find some land I suppose lol.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 23, 2014)

I spent 3 years at Lewisburg, pretty nice accommodations as things go...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 23, 2014)

What all would you need for a gig get together? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> What all would you need for a gig get together?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 
Not sure, I never went to one. I guess saws, wood, and food.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 23, 2014)

I've never been either. Looks like bonfire to burn cookies and something like weinnie roast, chili kettle stuff. Think most of food is brought to share.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 23, 2014)

First would be a location that the gtg could be held at


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 23, 2014)

And everybody kicks in a couple of bucks for the guy that hosts it. 

If there are enough folks ask for some door prizes from a local dealer. Guilt is helpful in that. 

A good time to swap and sell.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

Its gonna kill me if we can not get something to work.



Stihl 041S said:


> And everybody kicks in a couple of bucks for the guy that hosts it.
> 
> If there are enough folks ask for some door prizes from a local dealer. Guilt is helpful in that.
> 
> A good time to swap and sell.


 

What are some of the normal things for the door prizes?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 23, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Its gonna kill me if we can not get something to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hats, loops of chain, t-Shirts. Saws

Bob of Spike60 here has better prizes. But he holds his at his dealership. Lol

Or folks kick in stuff. Great time for a swap meet.

All depends on the number.

The western Ky is in the stickies and big. Read thru that thread.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe I could hold it at the local husky dealer. Have a big sale for spring, they sell mowers too and almost everything else you would need for the power side of things. We would need wood though.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sure we could make it worth their wild.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 23, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> I'm sure we could make it worth their wild.


They can write it off as advertising.

Call a tree service for wood.

I'll bring ported saws for folks to play with.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 24, 2014)

KGTG. Keystone Get ToGether ???
Time---- whats best for U ? (i like sept. not to hot or cold)
Place---- convienant for all (gonna ask the wife,maybe here)
things we'll need. food,logs,SAWS,jiffyjohn,good weather,canopies,sponsers,t-shirts, YOU, ????
Ok,put your thinkin caps on boys and girls,let's pull this off.
Steve.

don't forget the mingo markers and moisture meters.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 24, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> KGTG. Keystone Get ToGether ???
> Time---- whats best for U ? (i like sept. not to hot or cold)
> Place---- convienant for all (gonna ask the wife,maybe here)
> things we'll need. food,logs,SAWS,jiffyjohn,good weather,canopies,sponsers,t-shirts, YOU, ????
> ...





Hey, this is all good no doubt. I would really, really, hate to wait until September though.... Spring is just around the corner ; )


----------



## showrguy (Jan 24, 2014)

i got the place for it.
i usually buy a log truck load of mostly oak a year for firewood.
have backhoe with tongs to move/place logs.....could probably get a buddies track hoe with thumb also...
cookies would have to be 16-20" though.. i would'nt wanna handle 8-9 cords of 1/2" fire wood "logs"
would be nice to have some BIG chunks of pine like was at the VA gtg last april, for the big saw and long bars and short cookies..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 24, 2014)

I might be able to come up with some logs that could be cut into whatever depending on when and where. Might be able to bring my mini skid loader and grapple

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (Jan 24, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I might be able to come up with some logs that could be cut into whatever depending on when and where. Might be able to bring my mini skid loader and grapple
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 that'd be helpfull, and take up alot less space than a full size trachoe with a 4 foot wide thumb on it..
if there'd be interest, one of my buddies is a timberwolf dealer, he's only a mile or 2 away, i'm sure he'd be willing to demo a unit or two..
could prolly get some furniture stuff from paul at baums log furniture,,,,,,he builds some gorgeous stuff ....you can find em on the interwebs..
we never did get together to run my masterminded 880 last year..
if this comes to be, i could also check with some tree guys for big stuff in log form..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 24, 2014)

I would love to run a mastermind 880. Been thinking about getting mine done but it would be nice to compare the two before spending the monwy

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pafire (Jan 24, 2014)

redfin said:


> Hey whatever it takes! Trailer maybe?


 Franklin county


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 24, 2014)

So many ideas being passed around lets see if we can get a for sure place and go from there.

This of course would be open to anyone not just Pa boys and girls. Right?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 24, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would love to run a mastermind 880. Been thinking about getting mine done but it would be nice to compare the two before spending the monwy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I have a mastermind 3120 if you need a smile.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 24, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> I have a mastermind 3120 if you need a smile.


 
Ain't none of us gonna smile if we don't get the ball running on a gtg where we actually play with saws

and cut wood and eat food!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 24, 2014)

showrguy said:


> that'd be helpfull, and take up alot less space than a full size trachoe with a 4 foot wide thumb on it..
> *if there'd be interest, one of my buddies is a timberwolf dealer, he's only a mile or 2 away, i'm sure he'd be willing to demo a unit or two..*
> could prolly get some furniture stuff from paul at baums log furniture,,,,,,he builds some gorgeous stuff ....you can find em on the interwebs..
> we never did get together to run my masterminded 880 last year..
> if this comes to be, i could also check with some tree guys for big stuff in log form..


 
I'm down. Does he have the Echo cs590?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 24, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> I have a mastermind 3120 if you need a smile.


Mastermind Oh-Nine-Oh for grins


----------



## showrguy (Jan 24, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> I'm down. Does he have the Echo cs590?


 i dunno about an echo, but i do know he likes husky's..
his name is jile..


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 24, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Chris,
> I spent four awesome years drinkin through berks county; lehigh, cedar crest , muhlenburg , then i graduated from Kutztown University. I even still got a Dutchie accent !!! Eh !!!


Depending on when that was I might have seen you - but there are many things from that time I don't remember.


----------



## angelo c (Jan 24, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Depending on when that was I might have seen you - but there are many things from that time I don't remember.




And many more i wouldn't admit to in a job interview. 




KU '88 for me.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 25, 2014)

angelo c said:


> And many more i wouldn't admit to in a job interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo glad the ubiquitous smart phone with a camera was not around then! There are some fuzzy memories but no evidence. Lehigh in '85 here.


----------



## angelo c (Jan 25, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Soooo glad the ubiquitous smart phone with a camera was not around then! There are some fuzzy memories but no evidence. Lehigh in '85 here.




the good old days. that explains the "engineer" thing then 

and we spent quite a few thursday nights on the hill together..


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 25, 2014)

angelo c said:


> the good old days. that explains the "engineer" thing then
> 
> and we spent quite a few thursday nights on the hill together..


Ahh yes, Pub Nights, when the serious drinking got done. A different world a long time ago....


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2014)

We had 2 GTG last yr in Wampum (new Castle Area )

ID try to make it just where and when ?

I got a few Masterminded Saws !


----------



## groundup (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd be willing to bring enough pulled pork to feed everyone, so long as someone else brought the rolls.

Bottom line is does anyone have a spot to do it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 25, 2014)

How many people you think would come

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## groundup (Jan 25, 2014)

100 max I would think


----------



## redfin (Jan 25, 2014)

I would.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 25, 2014)

groundup said:


> 100 max I would think



I couldn't imagine more. 

Need a spot though, I think we could cover everything else.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2014)

About how far from pittsburgh are we talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 25, 2014)

glock37 said:


> About how far from pittsburgh are we talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont know. Not sure on a spot yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 25, 2014)

The number will go up and down. 
So far most seem to be from central PA. 
But ya go where the GTG is. Lol
There is a sticky on a western PA GTG. 
Get the numbers of YES and MAYBE. 
We can keep this to the top.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Is anyone going to start a sticky on this?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> The number will go up and down.
> So far most seem to be from central PA.
> But ya go where the GTG is. Lol
> There is a sticky on a western PA GTG.
> ...



I'm a yes and will help as much as possible to try and keep it near central Pa.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 26, 2014)

i allready said,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i got the spot !!!!
spring ????


----------



## griff154 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well let's get it rollin.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## downey (Jan 26, 2014)

So if I get a tri axle load we can have a gtg at my place and get it all cut in a day?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i allready said,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i got the spot !!!!
> spring ????


 
Spring is fine with me. Wait and see what others say.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

griff154 said:


> Well let's get it rollin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


 
+1


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i got the place for it.
> i usually buy a log truck load of mostly oak a year for firewood.
> have backhoe with tongs to move/place logs.....could probably get a buddies track hoe with thumb also...
> cookies would have to be 16-20" though.. i would'nt wanna handle 8-9 cords of 1/2" fire wood "logs"
> would be nice to have some BIG chunks of pine like was at the VA gtg last april, for the big saw and long bars and short cookies..


 
Thought I would bump this post up to the top so people can see what we are working with.

After the gtg you'd be left with a lot of rounds that would just need split.

What's the diameter of the oak you get?


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 26, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Spring is fine with me. Wait and see what others say.


 depends how early or late in the spring for me.busy time getting ready to plant produce for the farm market. i would try and make time though just to meet you "sawheads"


----------



## griff154 (Jan 26, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Spring is fine with me. Wait and see what others say.


I agree not too hot nor cold.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 26, 2014)

Showrguy, where are located? I'm in by the way.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 26, 2014)

How about March 15th Somewhere?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> depends how early or late in the spring for me.busy time getting ready to plant produce for the farm market. i would try and make time though just to meet you "sawheads"


 


farmer steve said:


> depends how early or late in the spring for me.busy time getting ready to plant produce for the farm market. i would try and make time though just to meet you "sawheads"


 
I work on a 600 head dairy farm and I already asked boss man if I could get a day off and he said sure. If you are the only one working, it would be hard to come. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 26, 2014)

I th


downey said:


> So if I get a tri axle load we can have a gtg at my place and get it all cut in a day?


I think that would be very do-able in a couple hours.


----------



## downey (Jan 26, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I th
> 
> I think that would be very do-able in a couple hours.




Hmm might have to get one ordered lol


----------



## showrguy (Jan 26, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Showrguy, where are located? I'm in by the way.


 marysville, pa. 17053


----------



## sld961 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm a maybe depending on the date.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 26, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> How about March 15th Somewhere?


 


woodchipper95 said:


> I work on a 600 head dairy farm and I already asked boss man if I could get a day off and he said sure. If you are the only one working, it would be hard to come. Hope you can make it.


i like march. woodchipper,yea i'm a 1 man band here. i'll ask myself if i can get the day off.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 26, 2014)

showrguy said:


> marysville, pa. 17053


 are there any level spots in marysville? wouldn't want the rounds rolling into the river lol. btw i lived on valley street for a while .


----------



## showrguy (Jan 26, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> are there any level spots in marysville? wouldn't want the rounds rolling into the river lol. btw i lived on valley street for a while .


 well, i'm on the mountain side so there ain't nothin naturally flat here, but i did happen to flatten some spots when i built the house..


----------



## chadihman (Jan 26, 2014)

showrguy said:


> marysville, pa. 17053


Sweet! I'm only 27 miles from you. I can bring food,ported saws and my dyno.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 26, 2014)

I am about a hour from marysville. What for date you thinking?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo c (Jan 26, 2014)

2 1/2 hours for me......got pies ???

there will be many cookies....  
wonder if anyone can get cants for some racing...thats always fun...maybe a "wild thing" race..or a "clamshell" only ??

PM Dave-Wampum...he has the system down pat for organization.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am about 2 minutes from Marysville!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 26, 2014)

We're getting closer........ I think they call this bracketing? Showrguy, wouldja, couldja if we ask ya wouldja wanna


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am going to see if I can find some big diameter stuff but would need someone with a big trailer and a big truck the wood would be in Perry County.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 26, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am about a hour from marysville. What for date you thinking?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 i'd be thinking april - may just because of temperature, don't want it too hot..

i dunno if the boys from virginia are gonna have another gtg at ernies this spring or not,,,,would'nt wanna interfere with that....
biggest challenge i can see is getting the right wood for it.........and getting it here...and enough of it....


----------



## showrguy (Jan 26, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> I am going to see if I can find some big diameter stuff but would need someone with a big trailer and a big truck the wood would be in Perry County.


my buddy that's the timberwolf dealer bought a log truck this year (he has a skidder and sells firewood) might be able to arrange transportation...


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 26, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> I am about 2 minutes from Marysville!


 where you is woodchipper?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

The place I am thinking about is the farm I work/help at (Girlfriends dad) and he had his White Oak stand cut and there are some BIG ones that they left, they are only about 6 feet long though. I will take pictures some time this week.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 26, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> where you is woodchipper?


 
I am on Valley Rd, 850 between Shermans Dale and Marysville.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was at showrguys house earlier today and it would make a great place for a gtg. He's also a very good guy and he already said a couple times that he would host It. That being said count me in as a +1


----------



## showrguy (Jan 26, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I was at showrguys house earlier today and it would make a great place for a gtg. He's also a very good guy and he already said a couple times that he would host It. That being said count me in as a +1


 hey nate,
nice meeting up with you today...
you fire up that 084 yet ????


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 26, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> I am on Valley Rd, 850 between Shermans Dale and Marysville.


I know right where that is.


----------



## Knobby57 (Jan 26, 2014)

My brother has 100 acres or so in bear creek 18661 , lots and lots of trees that need to come down, nothing to exciting most are beech and oaks 12" or so


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 26, 2014)

showrguy said:


> hey nate,
> nice meeting up with you today...
> you fire up that 084 yet ????


Not yet, tomorrow probably. Had to go to the in-laws for dinner. Spaghetti and homemade garlic bread mmm mmmmm


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 27, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Is anyone going to start a sticky on this?


 i would but i don't know how it works since the "hack" i'm goining to check on it.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 27, 2014)

OK , got us an "OFFICIAL" stickie for the gtg. lets get the ball rollin.Showerguy are u up for it ?


----------



## showrguy (Jan 27, 2014)

hell yea !!!!!!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 27, 2014)

showrguy said:


> hell yea !!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 27, 2014)

groundup said:


> 100 max I would think


 Sounds like an awful lot of damn Yankees in one spot........


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 27, 2014)

Scooterbum said:


> Sounds like an awful lot of damn Yankees in one spot........


I bet you were 15 before you found out Damn Yankees was two words!!!!

Hey Steve!!!!!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 27, 2014)

We hope haha


Scooterbum said:


> Sounds like an awful lot of damn Yankees in one spot........


----------



## redfin (Jan 27, 2014)

If this winter continues its path we will be shoveling snow to get to the wood in march.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 27, 2014)

Sweet!! When? I need to mark OFF at work! ! And Huge thanks Showrguy. I am psyched.....


----------



## glock37 (Jan 27, 2014)

This Sounds Cool only 4 hrs from Pittsburgh

Whats the saw to build for this

or I may have one already

we going to pick a saw or just CC's


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 27, 2014)

awesome news


----------



## dff110 (Jan 27, 2014)

Am I really the only one here from Schuylkill County? I'm only about an hour from Marysville, I only have vintage saws,but I love running them. I might have to bring the Remington super 990 for some fun


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 27, 2014)

dff110 said:


> Am I really the only one here from Schuylkill County? I'm only about an hour from Marysville, I only have vintage saws,but I love running them. I might have to bring the Remington super 990 for some fun


Running the old beasts is always a highlight of GTGs


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds Great. Count me in.
Keith


----------



## redfin (Jan 27, 2014)

dff110 said:


> Am I really the only one here from Schuylkill County? I'm only about an hour from Marysville, I only have vintage saws,but I love running them. I might have to bring the Remington super 990 for some fun



Running some old mag and meeting you fellas is what I'm very much looking forward to.

The oldest saw I have is a farm saw, I'm going to have to bump it up on the to-do list.


----------



## dff110 (Jan 27, 2014)

redfin said:


> Running some old mag and meeting you fellas is what I'm very much looking forward to.
> 
> The oldest saw I have is a farm saw, I'm going to have to bump it up on the to-do list.




Could have a gear drive race. It's a shame I don't have my 2man running yet.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in if I can. Keep this going. I'd love to meet some more of you guys.

I could add a pile of plastic poulans to the give a way pile...


----------



## millbilly (Jan 27, 2014)

Add me in too.


----------



## wise wood (Jan 27, 2014)

redfin said:


> If this winter continues its path we will be shoveling snow to get to the wood in march.


Your worried about snow because you live "up the mountain"
Wise Wood


----------



## Raystown Ripper (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well looks like I know what project ill be working on for this gtg. Time to put some life back into the 076


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 28, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'd be thinking april - may just because of temperature, don't want it too hot..
> 
> sat.april dates are 5,12,19,26. looks like i'm good for any one of those days.Showrguy, since you r hosting i guess its up to u what works best.may is ok but gets iffy for me w/farming. whatever works for the masses.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 28, 2014)

What you doing up at this hour Steve ?


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 28, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> What you doing up at this hour Steve ?


 came over to the shop to load the stove.ain't burnin no oil to keep the pipies from freezin.made coffee before i came over so it will be nice and hot.then coming back here to sharpen some chains.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 28, 2014)

Cause its time to go to work!


----------



## griff154 (Jan 28, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Cause its time to go to work!


I feal your pain! It's gonna be a cold mofo outside today.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 28, 2014)

Peaceful time to work. 
I work weekends os this GtG will be good to get away from work.
Night all.


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope this works with my schedule. I only live an hour away. It would be great to meet some of you guys and maybe maybe run a husky so I know what I'm not missing out on. Consider the pot stirred.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 28, 2014)

nomad_archer said:


> I hope this works with my schedule. I only live an hour away. It would be great to meet some of you guys and maybe maybe run a husky so I know what I'm not missing out on. Consider the pot stirred.


 hey u lan-casster boys have a sense of humor. i thought the same about the husky but i didn't want to get my hands dirty. _OUCH!!!_


----------



## redfin (Jan 28, 2014)

wise wood said:


> Your worried about snow because you live "up the mountain"
> Wise Wood


Living in Cressoon, you cant worry about snow. If that was the case id be a mess from Oct thru March. I will however be annoyed if its still here for trout season.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 28, 2014)

redfin said:


> Living in Cressoon, you cant worry about snow. If that was the case id be a mess from Oct thru March. I will however be annoyed if its still here for trout season.


You've got saws... Just cut yourself a nice line right down the creek and have at it.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 28, 2014)

wow,
looks like this thing is gettin alot more attention...
were gonna do it...
i'm thinkin late april, but like i said before ,i don't wanna interfere with the va. gtg if there's gonna be one ?? gotta make some calls...
those old 2 man saws the guys had at ernies lat year were really cool to see run......gives a guy real perspective about how things used to be..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 28, 2014)

Crap. End of April I may be out. Wifeys bday and were going away.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Once a sure date is set maybe it can be added to the sticky title?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Once a sure date is set maybe it can be added to the sticky title?


 
Yes I can change that, so it will include a date. Good Idea!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 28, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Once a sure date is set maybe it can be added to the sticky title?


This lad has a plan!!!
Hey Nate!!


----------



## Raystown Ripper (Jan 28, 2014)

redfin said:


> Living in Cressoon, you cant worry about snow. If that was the case id be a mess from Oct thru March. I will however be annoyed if its still here for trout season.


 Hey Redfin, my daughter is at The Mount. Different world it is.


----------



## redfin (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't imagine living anywhere else. Late April sounds like a good time.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> This lad has a plan!!!
> Hey Nate!!


Hi there, long time no hear haha. I wanna see this happen as bad as everyone else and I figure once a date is set putting it in the title will be helpful for everyone.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Hi there, long time no hear haha. I wanna see this happen as bad as everyone else and I figure once a date is set putting it in the title will be helpful for everyone.


Only weekend that is bad for me is the weekend after Easter. 
Had plans for that weekend for months. 

Hope things line up. Would like to meet some of these folks.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Absolutely


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 29, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Only weekend that is bad for me is the weekend after Easter.
> Had plans for that weekend for months.
> 
> Hope things line up. Would like to meet some of these folks.


 she will still be there after the GTG.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> she will still be there after the GTG.


You were a problem child weren't you??


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 29, 2014)

Gonna need some input for this to happen guys.april is only a couple of more snowstorms away. showerguy pm if you can. Homelite 410 that hosts the Iowa GTG is willing to share some insight on what we need to pull this off.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 29, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> You were a problem child weren't you??


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

farmer steve said:


>


Good!
World needs a lot more of it!!! LOL


----------



## showrguy (Jan 29, 2014)

a date ??
a date you say ??
i'd say april 26th (sorry 041s) or may 3rd.........could even do easter weekend saturday if ya'll want.....(i'll hide eggs for all of you)
weather won't be an issue.......i got plenty of inside room for guys and saws right next to what will be the sawing area..... i gotta bunch of tables so yer stuff ain't sittin on the ground/floor..

the biggest thing you need for a gtg is wood and space......right now i only have one of them for sure, the other should'nt be too hard to arrange...given the timeframe...
food is easy, i gotta big ass grill/cooker for burgers,dawgs,steaks, ect..,,someone mentioned bringing pulled pork, that would be a good start also ..
can set up some tables for a for sale/trade area...


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 29, 2014)

May 3rd would work for me. I have some old and new iron I could bring. Dust off the 1130G and give it a good sharpening too.
Also could bring a pot with some kind of dead animal, cooked of course.........................That's if us Virginia boys are invited.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 29, 2014)

Scooterbum said:


> May 3rd would work for me. I have some old and new iron I could bring. Dust off the 1130G and give it a good sharpening too.
> Also could bring a pot with some kind of dead animal, cooked of course.........................That's if us Virginia boys are invited.


 
hey scooter,
of coarse you virginia boys are welcome...
dead animals in pots are good too !!


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 29, 2014)

Scooterbum said:


> May 3rd would work for me. I have some old and new iron I could bring. Dust off the 1130G and give it a good sharpening too.
> Also could bring a pot with some kind of dead animal, cooked of course.........................That's if us Virginia boys are invited.


if'n ya don't mind hangin with a bunch of damn yankees.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> if'n ya don't mind hangin with a bunch of damn yankees.


He's been known to do that for hours on end!!!!!


----------



## redfin (Jan 29, 2014)

Wooooo hooooo! I'm more excited to go to this than trout camp earlier in the month. 

Someone please bring a big, heavy, oil burning, gas guzzling, torque monster. Kthanxbye!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> Wooooo hooooo! I'm more excited to go to this than trout camp earlier in the month.
> 
> Someone please bring a big, heavy, oil burning, gas guzzling, torque monster. Kthanxbye!


Dam I hate it when my memory won't tell me where all yo folks live in PA. 
We need a map!!
Well I guess I need a map............. 
I'll bring stihls and JReds if I can make it. Only one weekend bad for me. 
Where you at Redfin??


----------



## glock37 (Jan 29, 2014)

How Big you talking ?

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQCzPvHRvZY6UvQzFWs4N8w

this is my 064 mastermind ported !


----------



## redfin (Jan 29, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam I hate it when my memory won't tell me where all yo folks live in PA.
> We need a map!!
> Well I guess I need a map.............
> I'll bring stihls and JReds if I can make it. Only one weekend bad for me.
> Where you at Redfin??



Cresson.


glock37 said:


> How Big you talking ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQCzPvHRvZY6UvQzFWs4N8w
> 
> this is my 064 mastermind ported !



Oh you bring that please! I have a 660 that I'm fairly certain is gonna get some Monkey lovin.

I'm really eager to run an old 6 or 7ci beast.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> Cresson.
> 
> 
> Oh you bring that please! I have a 660 that I'm fairly certain is gonna get some Monkey lovin.
> ...


That's right. Around the mountain. 
Hel. You're close enough for coffee. 
Randy has one of my big saws. 
Brad had the other. 
Should be ready.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 29, 2014)

ok fellas let's make it march 3rd..
someone smarter than me will have to add it to the sticky thingy....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

showrguy said:


> ok fellas let's make it march 3rd..
> someone smarter than me will have to add it to the sticky thingy....


I'll check with Randy. 
Light a fire under the monkey.


----------



## redfin (Jan 29, 2014)

[quote="Stihl 041S, post: 4675131, member: 12837]You're close enough for coffee.[/quote]

Where you? I'm always up for coffee.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am going to find some big boy wood tomorrow, I will post pictures.


showrguy said:


> ok fellas let's make it march 3rd..
> someone smarter than me will have to add it to the sticky thingy....


 I will do it. March 3rd it is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have to wait till I get to my computer tonight to change the title. I am gonna try and find some big boy wood tomorrow after school!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> [quote="Stihl 041S, post: 4675131, member: 12837]You're close enough for coffee.



Where you? I'm always up for coffee.[/quote]
Live in Carlisle 
Work in Taneytown MD. 
Only work weekends.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

March 3rd or may 3rd?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 29, 2014)

showrguy said:


> ok fellas let's make it march 3rd..
> someone smarter than me will have to add it to the sticky thingy....



He's host and says march 3rd...


----------



## redfin (Jan 29, 2014)

I can cut a really nice 30" cant from some oak. I just have to figure a way to get it out. My backhoe won't make it to where the tree is down. 

Stihl 041, carlisle is closest enough for some "really" good coffee.


----------



## redfin (Jan 29, 2014)

03-3-14 is a thursday. Pretty sure its May.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 29, 2014)

Depending on the date I can bring some logs

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 29, 2014)

Are we really planning a GTG on a Monday? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> I can cut a really nice 30" cant from some oak. I just have to figure a way to get it out. My backhoe won't make it to where the tree is down.
> 
> Stihl 041, carlisle is closest enough for some "really" good coffee.


Would a winch help?


----------



## redfin (Jan 29, 2014)

I beleed he meant May 3rd. Which is a sat.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 29, 2014)

Yea that's what I was thinking. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 29, 2014)

We're all so freakin' excited can't think straight...... Has to have meant May 3rd not March right Showrguy?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> I beleed he meant May 3rd. Which is a sat.


 
Ok, yeah I just got home I believe he meant May as well. Ok, so MAY 3rd it is.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Is it bad that im already getting my saws ready for this gtg? Haha


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Is it bad that im already getting my saws ready for this gtg? Haha


I'm looking for material tonight for a dawg for my 111.......


----------



## redfin (Jan 29, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Would a winch help?



The problemo is the oak is fairly close to a major road but down an enbankment with no good access from the woods side. I may be able to round up a 4wd rollback.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> The problemo is the oak is fairly close to a major road but down an enbankment with no good access from the woods side. I may be able to round up a 4wd rollback.


Out of my abilities. 
Left heavier equipment at the last job. 
Now if ya had to turn it........that would be another story.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> The problemo is the oak is fairly close to a major road but down an enbankment with no good access from the woods side. I may be able to round up a 4wd rollback.


One truck as a deadman and one to pull it up?


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm looking for material tonight for a dawg for my 111.......


I've got to do the same thing for my 041 super. It's got the oversized inner dog but no outer dog. I've got the template made just need to get some metal and fasteners


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I've got to do the same thing for my 041 super. It's got the oversized inner dog but no outer dog. I've got the template made just need to get some metal and fasteners


I'll bring mine along and you can get a drawing of the stock one.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the offer but I've got a all original 041 that has the stock dogs on it. I sorta like the big dogs on it, adds a little extra toughness to it lol.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 29, 2014)

Man... As of now, I can't be there. Two things going on that day...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I've got a all original 041 that has the stock dogs on it. I sorta like the big dogs on it, adds a little extra toughness to it lol.


Okay. I wonder what came on the 041 G with 1/2" chain?


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Man... As of now, I can't be there. Two things going on that day...


Boooo! Just kidding, well hope something changes for you and you can then make it


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not sure 041s. I'm guessing the one on my super is aftermarket but who knows.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm sure he'll see this, but you guys should get DozerDan to come down. I have a 371 he ported and it rips. I'm sure he could bring a saw or two and then take a few of yours home to massage.


----------



## griff154 (Jan 30, 2014)

redfin said:


> The problemo is the oak is fairly close to a major road but down an enbankment with no good access from the woods side. I may be able to round up a 4wd rollback.


what about 3/4 inch cable and snatch block buck it to swl and yank it up out.
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sld961 (Jan 30, 2014)

Once details are decided, we should add the details to the first post in the thread so newcomers to the thread don't have to read through 10 pages to find out the details.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 30, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> March 3rd or may 3rd?


 i'm sorry....
it is may 3rd....


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I kinda thought but just wanted to double check


----------



## Woodchucker Ron (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't mean to rain on your parade or anything but I don't know if you guys fish or not but May 3 is the first day of walleye season in Pa. Don't think I can make it anyway just a little to far for me. Would have been nice to meet some of you guys though. I know any day is not going to work for everybody but just something to think about thats all.

Ron.


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 30, 2014)

Woodchucker Ron said:


> Don't mean to rain on your parade or anything but I don't know if you guys fish or not but May 3 is the first day of walleye season in Pa. Don't think I can make it anyway just a little to far for me. Would have been nice to meet some of you guys though. I know any day is not going to work for everybody but just something to think about thats all.
> 
> Ron.


Son of a b .... That weekend falls just after the second trout stocking at my cabin and corresponds with my spring turkey season... which is the only time I get out to fish or hunt turkeys so I guess we know where I will be. But I will keep you in guys in mind since there is a tree that needs to come down at the cabin.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 30, 2014)

nomad_archer said:


> Son of a b .... That weekend falls just after the second trout stocking at my cabin and corresponds with my spring turkey season... which is the only time I get out to fish or hunt turkeys so I guess we know where I will be. But I will keep you in guys in mind since there is a tree that needs to come down at the cabin.


leave them dumb little fish alone..hehe
if ya get here early enough ya can hunt turkeys for a few hours then run some kickass saws for another couple of hours.........what's not to love ???
the kicker about schedueling anything involving more than about 3 people is that it ain't gonna work out for some.......sorry..
edit} they do stock the creek below my house too ..


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 30, 2014)

Any camp grounds close by? I see plenty of game lands around! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

showrguy said:


> leave them dumb little fish alone..hehe
> if ya get here early enough ya can hunt turkeys for a few hours then run some kickass saws for another couple of hours.........what's not to love ???
> the kicker about schedueling anything involving more than about 3 people is that it ain't gonna work out for some.......sorry..
> edit} they do stock the creek below my house too ..


 
There are a few streams they stock around here Id rather catch some smallmouth bass anyways that are not stock! That being said I can fish whenever I can only go to this GTG at best once a year!

I pick GTG!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Any camp grounds close by? I see plenty of game lands around!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 
YES YES YES... MY CAMP GROUND! Google maps 51 YMCA Rd, Duncannon Pa 17020! I have three campers!

Not to mention GREAT BASS fishing!


----------



## showrguy (Jan 30, 2014)

hey woodchipper,
can you add the date to the sticky thingy ??

padan,
i got room on site for a camper or two......no promises about hookups though..


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

showrguy said:


> hey woodchipper,
> can you add the date to the sticky thingy ??
> 
> padan,
> i got room on site for a camper or two......no promises about hookups though..


 
Is it added?


----------



## showrguy (Jan 30, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Is it added?


 yessir,
any chance you could put 2014 behind that ??


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just did it


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 30, 2014)

you guy's are kickin a$$showerguy i get back to ya.busy as heck haulin wood before the thaw this weekend.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like the new title, I'm with you Chuck those fish will be fine for a day haha. Wood chipper are you back by the ymca grounds? Me and my family hunt by the duncannon watershed on the little mountain.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

OH YOU KILLIN MY DEER HAHAH JK. I have family that hunts there too. I hunt the YMCA


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

<------- Trail Cam from YMCA


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Jan 30, 2014)

hey woodchipper95 i am totally new to this site and was wandering what this gtg ur talking about is exactly?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome, Welcome... I am new as well, Ok so a GTG is when a bunch of saw guys and gals near and far (get together) and run big, small, old and new chainsaws. Share knowledge, tell stories about well anything hunting, fishing, saws etc... There is food and whatever else people bring. I am hoping to get some door prizes as well.



sthil 660 cutter said:


> hey woodchipper95 i am totally new to this site and was wandering what this gtg ur talking about is exactly?


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Jan 30, 2014)

sounds like a great time. whats the location this event is going to b held? time and date as well.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is going to be on May 3rd, in Marysville (Perry County).


sthil 660 cutter said:


> sounds like a great time. whats the location this event is going to b held? time and date as well.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2014)

I,m from York Co and have a camp in Perry Co. I will try to make it. What size and type wood is needed? If I brought a few logs I'd want to take most of it along home in 18" pieces.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

gary s said:


> I,m from York Co and have a camp in Perry Co. I will try to make it. What size and type wood is needed? If I brought a few logs I'd want to take most of it along home in 18" pieces.


 What diameter is the wood?


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2014)

I've got 20 acres of woods so I ask what you want? I won't cut a nice lumber tree down for fire wood but I've got a variety of species and sizes of crooked or dying stuff that needs cutting and burning so what is desired? I burn in an OWB and go through a bunch so this spring I'll be cutting for next year and could bring some up.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, we would like to get some big diameter wood and I am sure we would have the saws to cut whatever you can bring up!


gary s said:


> I've got 20 acres of woods so I ask what you want? I won't cut a nice lumber tree down for fire wood but I've got a variety of species and sizes of crooked or dying stuff that needs cutting and burning so what is desired? I burn in an OWB and go through a bunch so this spring I'll be cutting for next year and could bring some up.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 30, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> OH YOU KILLIN MY DEER HAHAH JK. I have family that hunts there too. I hunt the YMCA


Not this past year but for about the past 15 years we've gone up there the first day. Last deer that we killed we was nice 7 point. I've seen bear up there shot one. Did wack a coyote a couple years back though.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 30, 2014)

I spend every day out at the YMCA in the summer I am a lifeguard at the pool and I camp and fish there. My pap has been there for 45+ years now.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good deal, it's a nice area up there


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2014)

And stuff to swap and sell!!!!!!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now I can't wait for May to get here lol


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Jan 30, 2014)

how many people do u expext to show up to this event? are u going to have like cut off matchs between saws or what really goes on at this? it sounds like it may b something me and a group of guys down my way would def enjoy. we like messing with saws and trying to beat one another.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> how many people do u expext to show up to this event? are u going to have like cut off matchs between saws or what really goes on at this? it sounds like it may b something me and a group of guys down my way would def enjoy. we like messing with saws and trying to beat one another.


Some race. Some don't. Some just point and laugh. 
Everybody kicks in some money to the host. 
Handle and use saws you think you HAVE to have and change your mind. 
Get to run larger saws. At the owner invite. 
I'll say it again. At owner invite. 
Like at a gun show. You ask. Listen and watch and learn a lot. 
Make friends. 
Bring hip boots. Has gets deep!! Lol


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 30, 2014)

Races are either in cc's or cube classes. Other's race for bragging rights or challenges! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 31, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Races are either in cc's or cube classes. Other's race for bragging rights or challenges!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yup. It's fun. 
Nice when an old hand mentions your saw in another forum.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep just an all around good time. Can't wait!


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 31, 2014)

You boys have fun. I want this to be successful so maybe just maybe it happens again on a different weekend next time and I can make it.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2014)

Will directions or an address be posted or sent? I've never been to GTG specializing in chainsaws but it sounds neat.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 31, 2014)

nomad_archer said:


> You boys have fun. I want this to be successful so maybe just maybe it happens again on a different weekend next time and I can make it.


them turkeys will be there the next weekend.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 31, 2014)

gary s said:


> Will directions or an address be posted or sent? I've never been to GTG specializing in chainsaws but it sounds neat.


 yes, everybody will know where their going...
we got 3 months to gather some wood..
also, someone mentioned about bringing firewood logs,,,that won't be necessary cause i'll have plenty of that if guys wanna make longer cookies..
the biggest challenge is gonna be the BIG wood.....


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, well as long as we have wood. 1" or 16" cookies I don't care!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 31, 2014)

showrguy said:


> yes, everybody will know where their going...
> we got 3 months to gather some wood..
> also, someone mentioned about bringing firewood logs,,,that won't be necessary cause i'll have plenty of that if guys wanna make longer cookies..
> the biggest challenge is gonna be the BIG wood.....


Have you got any leads on big wood?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Have you got any leads on big wood?




I think I got some just need a trailer and a bigger truck. I have to go to the place where I think there is some bigger wood. If its not to cold and all ill look Sunday.


----------



## redfin (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok you wood gurus. What would a 30" can't 10' long weigh? 

Oak, sitting on rounds, cut from the roots about a year ago.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ton that's my guess


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 31, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Ton that's my guess


2200. 
Purdy good guess. I figured 45 cf


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 31, 2014)

redfin said:


> What would a 30" can't 10' long weigh?
> 
> Oak, sitting on rounds, cut from the roots about a year ago.



I did a 30" end to a 30" end white oak 10' long just over 3200lbs

Which oak and can get closer est.


----------



## redfin (Jan 31, 2014)

White. Holy crap, 3200lbs


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 31, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I did a 30" end to a 30" end white oak 10' long just over 3200lbs
> 
> Which oak and can get closer est.


You be a lot closer Kevin. 
I looked after I googled and saw a 45. 
Should have gone to the website but phone be slow.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah,,, we lifted a 34ish inch 9' red oak log with the loader a while back. It was a beast. 3200# sound very reasonable. That's a Lot of wood when split!


----------



## redfin (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm devising a makeshift axle rig to get it to where I can load it with the backhoe.

There's no way my trailer will tolerate 3200lbs. So if I can get it out I may just cut a full 16' and use my buddys tadem to haul it down.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2014)

When I ask about size I keep hearing bigger, bigger than what? I have never been to one of these shindigs so I still don't know what you mean by bigger, 20", 30" 40"? Don't want to sound too dumb but different people have different ideas about what is big wood.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have never been to one either, but id be willing to bet if you can bring it, someone can cut it. To me a 20"-30" would be a nice size to race the big saws!


----------



## glock37 (Feb 1, 2014)

Anything to fully bury a 28 in bar is fine for a ported 064 

That size makes the big cc saws come alive 


Thanks for setting this up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 1, 2014)

i have a 10k dump 10' long and a deckover trailer that i could haul logs with.don't know if showerguy has stuff to unload with so the dump might be the best option. i'm looking at a 30"+white oak log i have in the woods,but don't know if my tractor will lift it.i already cut 9-16"rounds from it and quartered them.filled the f150 to overloaded. pretty much availabe anytime to haul.
Steve.


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 1, 2014)

Something like this?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 1, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Something like this?


 my ms 250 loves big wood like that.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 1, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Something like this?


 
Will we need some log stands like the ones in the back of this picture?


----------



## Ambull (Feb 1, 2014)

I am a little over 2 hours away, and would like to come. I have lots of 100+cc saws to bring for the big wood, and lots of 30+" bars. Marked on calendar!!!!


----------



## showrguy (Feb 1, 2014)

i have a full size john deere 410 backhoe and plenty of chokers for moving stuff around ahead of time..
also plan to have a mid size trackhoe with thumb here for gtg day..
i got some feelers out for the wood so guys don't have to haul it from an hour or so away.........
i have a 10,000 lb. dump trailer also if someone(s) close has wood but no way to haul..
buddy told me last night he has 3 chunks of oak about 4-5 ft. long and between 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 ft. wide, don't know if it's crotches or straight though....if it's crotches it'd be nice for someone with a chainsaw mill to slab...........i might go check it out today....


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2014)

Sounds good, I'll forget about bringing any wood. I have a 4' diameter white oak blew down on a hillside but can't think of how to get a hunk to where I could load it. Little by little I'll whittle it down with my 044 and 24" bar or let it rot, there's easier trees to cut. Plus it's cheaper to come in my Subaru.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2014)

Ambull said:


> I am a little over 2 hours away, and would like to come. I have lots of 100+cc saws to bring for the big wood, and lots of 30+" bars. Marked on calendar!!!!


Understatement. Lol


----------



## A10egress (Feb 1, 2014)

Am I allowed to bring my tiny little bone stock 372XP and a 346XP with me??


----------



## griff154 (Feb 1, 2014)

Anybody in the johnstown area want to car pool?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 1, 2014)

A10egress said:


> Am I allowed to bring my tiny little bone stock 372XP and a 346XP with me??


More saws there=more fun there


----------



## A10egress (Feb 1, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> More saws there=more fun there



 even bring the old Remington Mighty Mite along, just in case we need to show some big guns


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 1, 2014)

the way all u guys r talking theres going to b a lot of big saws at this event. any chance someone will have any ported saws there??


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> the way all u guys r talking theres going to b a lot of big saws at this event. any chance someone will have any ported saws there??


026,111S. 
With luck 044/046,084,090


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 1, 2014)

sounds good. Myself and a few friends of mine are all stihl fans and will not run any other brand. a couple of us run big saws and would like to find someone local that can port some saws. we sometimes get very competive with each other and really enjoy busting each others ass.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> sounds good. Myself and a few friends of mine are all stihl fans and will not run any other brand. a couple of us run big saws and would like to find someone local that can port some saws. we sometimes get very competive with each other and really enjoy busting each others ass.


Well someone will have to run the 111S for you. 
Absolutely spanked the 075 stihls in races in the 80s
I love them all. 
I got a 22 cc left hand gear drive. Lol


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm positive there will be ported saws there


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 1, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> sounds good. Myself and a few friends of mine are all stihl fans and will not run any other brand. a couple of us run big saws and would like to find someone local that can port some saws. we sometimes get very competive with each other and really enjoy busting each others ass.



Here is a woods ported 084 that I built about 8 or 9 years ago. I am in the center of the state, 15 mile East of Lewistown.



Later
Dan


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 2, 2014)

gary s said:


> Sounds good, I'll forget about bringing any wood. I have a 4' diameter white oak blew down on a hillside but can't think of how to get a hunk to where I could load it. Little by little I'll whittle it down with my 044 and 24" bar or let it rot, there's easier trees to cut. Plus it's cheaper to come in my Subaru.


 hi gary s,welcome to AS. good to see another york co. hillbillie here. i'm up at the other end of the co. near dillsburg. FS


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2014)

Up early Steve ?
Or still up like me?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 2, 2014)

up early,lamb check in the barn .that time of the year.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2014)

Been there. Gf was a vet.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 2, 2014)

If I can rearrange my schedule I'll be bringing my DozerDan ported 365/371. It makes me smile like a little kid at Christmas when I run it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 2, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> hi gary s,welcome to AS. good to see another york co. hillbillie here. i'm up at the other end of the co. near dillsburg. FS




I was going to ask which Hill you lived on: signature says on top of hill. Now I know: Dillsburg Hill! Billy....Steve


----------



## showrguy (Feb 2, 2014)

hey there dan,
you gonna put this on yer calendar ??


dozerdan said:


> Here is a woods ported 084 that I built about 8 or 9 years ago. I am in the center of the state, 15 mile East of Lewistown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## farrell (Feb 2, 2014)

Could be interesting?!

Bit of a drive tho


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2014)

O


farrell said:


> Could be interesting?!
> 
> Bit of a drive tho


Oh come on Adam. 
No further than Johns.......for me to johns that is. 
Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## farrell (Feb 2, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> O
> 
> Oh come on Adam.
> No further than Johns.......for me to johns that is.
> Hey Adam!!!!



Hey Rob!

Have see if I have the funds for a second road trip!


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 2, 2014)

dozer dan are u the gentleman that ports saws? if so i could sen some work ur way if ur half way loacl to me. guys in that expertise r hard to find.


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 3, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> dozer dan are u the gentleman that ports saws? if so i could sen some work ur way if ur half way loacl to me. guys in that expertise r hard to find.



Yep, just call me, my phone number is below.
I am 15 mile east of lewistown in McClure.
Later
Dan


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 3, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> dozer dan are u the gentleman that ports saws? if so i could sen some work ur way if ur half way loacl to me. guys in that expertise r hard to find.



Gentleman? No.... Freakin good with a grinder? Yes!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey kris...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 3, 2014)

[quote="psuiewalsh, post: 4683191, member: 62407"
Hey kris...[/quote]

Holy crap.... I need a loader like that really bad. 
My buddy is an excavator and he has been trying to sell me his old one, but it's not in the budget... Not even close..... Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> [quote="psuiewalsh, post: 4683191, member: 62407"
> Hey kris...



Holy crap.... I need a loader like that really bad. 
My buddy is an excavator and he has been trying to sell me his old one, but it's not in the budget... Not even close..... Lol[/quote]
Yeah. I had an HD-6 on the farm I ran. 
Miss it.


----------



## farrell (Feb 3, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Hey kris...



I'm pretty sure that's cheating!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2014)

farrell said:


> I'm pretty sure that's cheating!


Only a fool wants a fair fight........
Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell (Feb 3, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Only a fool wants a fair fight........
> Hey Adam.



Hey Rob!


----------



## redfin (Feb 5, 2014)

Do we pm for an address or is it gonna be posted?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 5, 2014)

I do not know I would just pm showrguy its at his place.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 6, 2014)

I believe it'll be added to the title


----------



## carhartt (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an idea. Does anyone have access or available to large quantities of "decent" bar oil? Like 5 gal or 55 gal drums that can be broken down. Maybe lower price if you supply your own container. Seems that is one of the hard things for me to find. Put me in for 15 gallon or maybe more price depending. Take preorders to get idea on gallons needed to order.....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 6, 2014)

I get bar oil for 32 a case of 4 gal. (I was paying 6.99/gal but it went up for the winter). How much are you paying?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 6, 2014)

somebody snag this and bring it to the GTG

http://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/4296168169.html

Homie 600D fifty bucks (not mine) I don't want it, just looks like a cool old saw


----------



## carhartt (Feb 7, 2014)

The bar oil I buy is Tractor supply when its on sale. 7-9.00 a gallon. I tried buying it in larger qty and there was no price break. I have never really found any cheaper. I dont need a 55 gal drum but it has to be cheaper by bulk. I always thought a 15 gal drum wld be nice for myself, friends/family and customers.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 8, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Hey kris...



That thing's a beast!! Not the track loader - the ported 372...


----------



## redfin (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope someone brings a ported 372 and "invites" me to run it.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah... I'm coveting the full wrap. I can't seem to get my hands on one for mine.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> I hope someone brings a ported 372 and "invites" me to run it.




My schedule is looking like I should be there. Consider yourself invited.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 8, 2014)

You missed out today, Dave.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 8, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> You missed out today, Dave.



I did. That would log would have been a good excuse to run my 395.


----------



## redfin (Feb 8, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> My schedule is looking like I should be there. Consider yourself invited.



Wooo hooo! Thank you. My 660 is getting shipped to mr Monkey early next month. It will be the very first ported saw I have ran or owned. 

I'm very eager to run it.


----------



## farrell (Feb 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> Wooo hooo! Thank you. My 660 is getting shipped to mr Monkey early next month. It will be the very first ported saw I have ran or owned.
> 
> I'm very eager to run it.



You won't regret it!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 9, 2014)

farrell said:


> You won't regret it!


X3


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I guess I'm gonna have to give in and send one of my saws to be ported soon.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 9, 2014)

Get the one done that you use the most.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Get the one done that you use the most.


Good advice but then I'd have to send all of them out lol. No I understand what your saying but when I go to cut wood the bed of my truck is filled with saws. I don't like to discriminate but I think the 660 would be my first candidate.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 9, 2014)

I have had two 64s and a 660, 3120 done by Randy. I personally liked the 64s better as the power was there and they weighed a little less. I am thinking the next one I have done is going to be a 066 or my 261c


----------



## glock37 (Feb 9, 2014)

I got 1 064 and a 038 mag ll ported by randy and a 026 by him also haven't run the 026 much and am doing another 026 powdered and complete rebuild

the 064 is a beast and fun too run !

I'm planning on making this gtg !


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone have a mill they want to demonstrate at the gtg? I need a log sliced up and was going to have my sawyer do it, but that could be fun there.


----------



## carhartt (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a Woodmizer LT15. If enough interest I could maybe bring it.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Anyone have a mill they want to demonstrate at the gtg? I need a log sliced up and was going to have my sawyer do it, but that could be fun there.


You may want to talk to showrguy, I think he has a mill that hasn't been put on a saw yet


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 9, 2014)

who is this randy guy ur all talking about that ports saws? i would like to find someome that knows how to port them.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 9, 2014)

yea, i got a 42" panthermill that i have'nt used yet, if someone wants to test drive it..

on a more somber note,
my father in law died suddenly of a heartattach this past thursday, he was 71, still cut his own firewood and split with a maul..
i was really looking foreward to see him running a ported 50cc saw at the gtg..
wife is handling it the best she can, they were very, very, close..
sorry to share that with you guys..

ok, now to a happy note,
by may, all this dam ice should be melted away and we can have the saws running, chips flying, grill grillin, crockpots crocken and so on...
looking foreward to meeting some folks in person...


----------



## showrguy (Feb 9, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> who is this randy guy ur all talking about that ports saws? i would like to find someome that knows how to port them.


 randy evans, aka, mastermind worksaws...
you can check out his youtube page.........he knows a lilbit about ported worksaws,,,,,,,hehehe....i got a couple of em !!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 9, 2014)

showrguy said:


> yea, i got a 42" panthermill that i have'nt used yet, if someone wants to test drive it..
> 
> on a more somber note,
> my father in law died suddenly of a heartattach this past thursday, he was 71, still cut his own firewood and split with a maul..
> ...


 sorry to hear that chuck.prayers sent to your family.
Steve


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 9, 2014)

very sorry to hear of ur loss. those old guys were what made this country great. the ones that were not afraid to do an honest mans works purely because they enjoyed it. i never pass up the chance to sit and just listen to an older man talk about their lives and the changes that they have seen. its truely a great.


----------



## glock37 (Feb 9, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> who is this randy guy ur all talking about that ports saws? i would like to find someome that knows how to port them.


http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/members/mastermind.43167/

He builds a really mean saw


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 9, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> who is this randy guy ur all talking about that ports saws? i would like to find someome that knows how to port them.


 [email protected]
stihl 660, i go to cedar grove to get all my stihl stuff. did you ever go to the firewood auction there?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 9, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> who is this randy guy ur all talking about that ports saws? i would like to find someome that knows how to port them.


They have already introduced Dozer Dan to you as well in previous posts???


----------



## redfin (Feb 9, 2014)

Showrguy I'm terribly sorry read to about your fil. Please know you and your wife and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Chuck my condolences and prayers go out to you and your family. On the better note, that damn ice and snow best be gone by may lol


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry about your loss.
Keith


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 9, 2014)

Very sorry to here about your fil.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 9, 2014)

As for the mill, I was thinking chainsaw... But band mills are always cool. My neighbor saws my lumber with one. I have a 24-28" spalted maple log I'd like to dice up.


----------



## redfin (Feb 11, 2014)

Dusty Rhodes said:


> Redfin, You are very close with Tyrone, Ever hear of a place called Sinking Valley? With a name like redfin, I should have known. Popular local baitfish. Bet your fishing them in the little Juniata River.



i went to the Altoona water authority today hoping to pull a cutting permit for the watershed ground going up the horeshoe rd. unfortunately she said the only ground open right now for cutting is on the kettle.

Thought i would pass this info along to you as this is your backyard.


----------



## Vibes (Feb 13, 2014)

Where and when is this thing going on. I'm game except for reading through 20 pages of blather to find out.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 13, 2014)

Vibes said:


> Where and when is this thing going on. I'm game except for reading through 20 pages of blather to find out.


 as far as i know may 3,2014. it's in marysville pa.if u know where the farm show building is in harrisburg it's about 20 min. from there.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm sure the location will be added to the title or first page or somethin


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 13, 2014)

I will edit the first post with info when I am informed we have time no worries.


----------



## redfin (Feb 13, 2014)

I would like very much if someone has the knowledge to bring a saw setup with a degree wheel to explain to me about port timing.

I don't ever forsee myself getting into porting for cash but I would like to understand the basics more than I do now.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 13, 2014)

redfin said:


> I would like very much if someone has the knowledge to bring a saw setup with a degree wheel to explain to me about port timing.
> 
> I don't ever forsee myself getting into porting for cash but I would like to understand the basics more than I do now.


 
+1 not all fun and games, id like to learn, well I guess that can be fun too!


----------



## redfin (Feb 14, 2014)

Even though we have this wonderful resource of the intenets. There is no better tool than a hands on visual.


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Feb 15, 2014)

redfin said:


> i went to the Altoona water authority today hoping to pull a cutting permit for the watershed ground going up the horeshoe rd. unfortunately she said the only ground open right now for cutting is on the kettle.
> 
> Thought i would pass this info along to you as this is your backyard.


Thanks Redfin, I will have to check that out. Cut some firewood at the Reservoir by permit a few years ago, but those permits ended. Not sure where it would be, but will find out.


----------



## redfin (Feb 15, 2014)

Call Kathy at the water authority. 949-2222.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 18, 2014)

farmer steve i was just at the sale today and got a nice load for a buddy. i also get all my stihl parts and inventory from cedar grove. thier a good group of guys to work with and they know their stuff about stihl saws. i just bought a new 660 about a month ago. traded my old 660 in on a new one. they said its the last 660 they will sell. going to the new stock now.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 18, 2014)

any of you guys have any knowledge of y the piston between the rings comes apart on the exhuast side of the stihl 460 and the 660 saws? any info would b great.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 18, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> any of you guys have any knowledge of y the piston between the rings comes apart on the exhuast side of the stihl 460 and the 660 saws? any info would b great.



You should make a new thread im sure youll have a better chance at getting an answer.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 18, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> any of you guys have any knowledge of y the piston between the rings comes apart on the exhuast side of the stihl 460 and the 660 saws? any info would b great.


start a thread on it, it'll probably be more helpful.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 19, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> farmer steve i was just at the sale today and got a nice load for a buddy. i also get all my stihl parts and inventory from cedar grove. thier a good group of guys to work with and they know their stuff about stihl saws. i just bought a new 660 about a month ago. traded my old 660 in on a new one. they said its the last 660 they will sell. going to the new stock now.


 hey 660,what kinda prices yesterday.lowell the repair guy really knows his poop.might go sat.did you ever see a guy walkin around the sale with a measuring stick checking the loads out? thats me. really jerks some of the sellers chains.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 20, 2014)

hey farmer steve yes i def have seen u in there now that u say about ur stick. its an old arrow right?


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm off, I'm two hours away, so I'm in like a Big Dog!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 21, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> hey farmer steve yes i def have seen u in there now that u say about ur stick. its an old arrow right?


 haha yep.


----------



## redfin (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds there will be a decent turn out. Hopin the weather is nice.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 21, 2014)

haven't had a chance to call showrguy.i guess we need to get a good list of people coming for sure and what people will be bring besides saws.hate to end up with 10 pots of baked beans. i can take names if people coming will pm me(start a conversation). gotta get the chain spinning.
Steve.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 21, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> haven't had a chance to call showrguy.i guess we need to get a good list of people coming for sure and what people will be bring besides saws.hate to end up with 10 pots of baked beans. i can take names if people coming will pm me(start a conversation). gotta get the chain spinning.
> Steve.



Would you like me to have people PM you if they are coming? I can put it in the first post.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 21, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Would you like me to have people PM you if they are coming? I can put it in the first post.


 yes that would be good.


----------



## redfin (Feb 21, 2014)

An addy would be nice unless showrguy doesn't want it published. Ohhhh I is so excited. I'm sending my 660 to Monkey Man early next month, I really hope it will be done in time.

I would feel like a real prude running others bad boy saws and not having one to offer of my own.


----------



## skippysphins (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm in the Poconos I could be interested in attending . Sounds fun .wouldn't mind meeting all of the crew .


----------



## skippysphins (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone close we could ride together.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 22, 2014)

redfin said:


> Sounds there will be a decent turn out. Hopin the weather is nice.


 i hope too.so far i only have 3 names.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 22, 2014)

Make sure you PM (personal message) Farmer Steve if you are coming!


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Feb 22, 2014)

farmer steve as of now myself and about three other stihl running buddies will b attending this gto..


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 22, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> farmer steve as of now myself and about three other stihl running buddies will b attending this gto..



I like it!!!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 22, 2014)

I would also like to start working on some donated door prizes / raffle give away things... to those who buy a ticket(s) and all the money would go to showrguy? 

Hats, shirts, chains, bars or whatever?


----------



## dff110 (Feb 23, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Anyone close we could ride together.




I'm smack dab in the middle between the Poconos, and Marysville. No direct route to get to my place, but could save you half the trip.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 24, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2014)

I plan to be there with a buddy. I can bring my MS261 and my 044, even an old 041FB, all bought new and all stock. I'm hoping to see a mildly modified version of the 261.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Got my 076 project finished tonight so I'll be having a 084,076,660,041 super,041av,and a 011avt ridin in the truck with me. Now to restore the 075.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 24, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 25, 2014)

Things just keep piling ups for me on may 3rd..... But...the heck with it.. I'm in. Pm sent.


----------



## mainewoods (Feb 27, 2014)

Let's hope it isn't snow that's piling up, the way this winter is going!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 27, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> Let's hope it isn't snow that's piling up, the way this winter is going!


Yea the snow might be melted by May lol


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guess we are getting more Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I like winter but this has sure been a long one


----------



## showrguy (Feb 27, 2014)

yea, this global warming crap is really getting to me this winter......grrrrrrrrrrr...

on another note ::::: i'm takin my dump trailor to pick up some "supposedly" 3-4 foot chunks of ash tomorrow, was told they are 8-10 feet long......we'll see ???

the way this winter is going i might have to cut em up for firewood..............hehehe...


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice, hope they don't get burnt for firewood. Big bars just ain't fun in small wood


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 5, 2014)

only 14 peoples have signed up so far. pm me to get on the list. thanks .
Steve.


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> only 14 peoples have signed up so far. pm me to get on the list. thanks .
> Steve.



Do you acknowledge the PMs? I sent on but was never sure if you got it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 5, 2014)

gary s said:


> Do you acknowledge the PMs? I sent on but was never sure if you got it.


Gary, Steve did send me a reply when I sent PM (conversation).


----------



## showrguy (Mar 5, 2014)

i'm coming...hehe
i'll probably have another 6 or so tree guys and firewood cutting friends here, off the top of my head...(guys that are'nt AS members)
i think once the weather finally breaks alot more folks will be thinking of outdoor activities such as this....
damm it's been a long COLD winter....


----------



## dff110 (Mar 5, 2014)

gary s said:


> Do you acknowledge the PMs? I sent on but was never sure if you got it.



I didn't get an acknowledgment either.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Man time seems to be dragging on, it's kind of good though because there's a lot of saw work goin on lol


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dont forget to see if you can round up some door prizes from dealers or your own inventory!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 5, 2014)

How far from Scranton?


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 5, 2014)

Matt I'm 30 minutes from scranton . Are you going ?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 6, 2014)

dff110 said:


> I didn't get an acknowledgment either.


 


gary s said:


> Do you acknowledge the PMs? I sent on but was never sure if you got it.


 sorry guys . will acknowledge all the pm's sent. diff and gary you are on the list.


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 6, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm coming...hehe
> i'll probably have another 6 or so tree guys and firewood cutting friends here, off the top of my head...(guys that are'nt AS members)
> i think once the weather finally breaks alot more folks will be thinking of outdoor activities such as this....
> damm it's been a long COLD winter....



I can put up with the cold but I would like to see the ground sometime this year. 

Later
Dan


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 6, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> How far from Scranton?


 Around 2 hours I would think


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 6, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm coming...hehe
> i'll probably have another 6 or so tree guys and firewood cutting friends here, off the top of my head...(guys that are'nt AS members)
> i think once the weather finally breaks alot more folks will be thinking of outdoor activities such as this....
> damm it's been a long COLD winter....


Your second on my list,right after me.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey I thought I was first


----------



## carhartt (Mar 6, 2014)

I know where, just not when? Anyone interested in my bar oil idea?


----------



## carhartt (Mar 6, 2014)

Whoops sorry. Read the title. So about the bar oil?????


----------



## carhartt (Mar 6, 2014)

So you guys don't hunt huh? First day of spring gobbler.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 6, 2014)

farmer steve u have any idea who this monkey man is that builds saws? i am still looking for someone half local to me to port my 660.. thanks


----------



## glock37 (Mar 6, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> farmer steve u have any idea who this monkey man is that builds saws? i am still looking for someone half local to me to port my 660.. thanks




Randy Has done 3 of my saws a 026, 038mag ll and a 064 you invited to try the 064 before you get your 660 ported

Randy is a sponsor here on as and he is in Tenn. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/members/mastermind.43167/

I plan on making this GTG im in Monroeville


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 6, 2014)

carhartt said:


> So you guys don't hunt huh? First day of spring gobbler.



I hunt, I fish just as much as the next guy. Ill say it again this saw gtg is one day a year at best, gobbler is in more than one day. I dont like going out first day anyways. To many people for me.

I pick GTG


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 7, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Hey I thought I was first


 just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## redfin (Mar 7, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> farmer steve u have any idea who this monkey man is that builds saws? i am still looking for someone half local to me to port my 660.. thanks


Apparently our conversation explaining who Randy is did nothing to answer your question?


----------



## showrguy (Mar 7, 2014)

carhartt said:


> So you guys don't hunt huh? First day of spring gobbler.


 you wanna see a gobbler that day ??
ok, i will guarantee you that there will be a gobbler here with about a 10 inch beard in full strut, all day !!!


----------



## showrguy (Mar 7, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> I can put up with the cold but I would like to see the ground sometime this year.
> 
> Later
> Dan


 hey dan,
you planning on heading down this way on that day ?? (may 3rd)
can you bring the groundshaker and sum saws too...??


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 7, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> farmer steve u have any idea who this monkey man is that builds saws? i am still looking for someone half local to me to port my 660.. thanks


 There's a Tree Monkey that does porting. Also, Randy Evans, Mastermind Work Saws Has a Chimp in avitar Ports many, many saws. Dozer Dan is right here in Pa. and has done plenty of porting; very local as you wanted.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not taking any new work. Any since he's in PA Dan is a good choice.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not taking any new work. Any since he's in PA Dan is a good choice.


 yea, right !!!
you'll be well represented anyway randy..
since your scared to come this far north,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and stuff...

dan is a good guy , spent a few hours with em this summer,,, hope he can make it....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm over 30 saws behind Chuck. Hurt my back again yesterday. 

Scared, I am not though.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 7, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm over 30 saws behind Chuck. Hurt my back again yesterday.
> 
> Scared, I am not though.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't be rollin yer ol' eyes at me. Why I'll.......I'll.....get back to work.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 7, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> just keep telling yourself that.


Rough crowd haha, wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 8, 2014)

showrguy said:


> hey dan,
> you planning on heading down this way on that day ?? (may 3rd)
> can you bring the groundshaker and sum saws too...??



I really don't have any desire to go to anymore GTG's. I do like talking with other forum members and having a good time. I work on saws and I run saws daily and I have a hard time driving 50 miles to do the same thing that I can do here.
If I do make it I will bring the GroundShaker and sell ride tickets. I think I can find a few stock saws here to bring along.


Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2014)

I know the feeling Dan. A GTG without saws would be welcome.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> I really don't have any desire to go to anymore GTG's. I do like talking with other forum members and having a good time. I work on saws and I run saws daily and I have a hard time driving 50 miles to do the same thing that I can do here.
> If I do make it I will bring the GroundShaker and sell ride tickets. I think I can find a few stock saws here to bring along.
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't you host GTGs yourself in the past, with Sedanman as the cook?


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 8, 2014)

How about some ported saws


----------



## redfin (Mar 8, 2014)

My 660 is enroute to Randy. Climbing all those horespower trees must be killing his back. (How you feel better Mister)

Hopefully I have it back in time for this. I'd like to run some huskies to see what all the to do is about.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2014)

I just got off the phone with Mike (glock37).......will he be at this thing?


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just got off the phone with Mike (glock37).......will he be at this thing?



He is planning on going. We might ride out there together if I can get my schedule clear!


----------



## redfin (Mar 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just got off the phone with Mike (glock37).......will he be at this thing?



If he comes will you? Haha, you can just drag my saw with you. They banged me 46 with insurance. 

(Ill bring you any pie you want)


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just got off the phone with Mike (glock37).......will he be at this thing?


 he's not on my list yet. hopefully he will pm me.still waiting on your pm too MM.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2014)

When are y'all having this shindig?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL.......right in the title. Ha


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 8, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Didn't you host GTGs yourself in the past, with Sedanman as the cook?



Yep. That was before most of the people on here ever signed up.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 8, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> How about some ported saws



I think that I know a guy that may have some, I will have to check with him and get back with you.


Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> LOL.......right in the title. Ha




If you go, I will.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2014)

I've got an NA Campout planned for the next weekend. I sorta need to be here to get that setup......after all, I am the Activities Chairperson.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got an NA Campout planned for the next weekend. I sorta need to be here to get that setup......after all, I am the Activities Chairprimate.


fixed.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 8, 2014)

for any of you guys that were never at a GTG,look at the upstate ny gtg thread. some really cool pics.hoping we can pull something off "_COOLER". (thats as close to stihl orange as i could find)_


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> Yep. That was before most of the people on here ever signed up.
> 
> Later
> Dan




I know!


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2014)

Did anyone ever line up some bigger wood? I have about a 40" white oak I keep looking at that's been uprooted for 2 years, if I could figure a way to roll a 6' length or 2 down the hill and onto better (level) ground I'd haul them up there.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I know the feeling Dan. A GTG without saws would be welcome.


 allright,
we'll make a rule for this gtg :::::::::: "any saw builders who are planning to attend are forebidden to enter the premisis with any woodcuttting apparatus whatsoever"

hell, i went to the virginia gtg last year, met some great people, had some good food, had a great time, never even ran a saw that day,,,,.....


----------



## showrguy (Mar 8, 2014)

gary s said:


> Did anyone ever line up some bigger wood? I have about a 40" white oak I keep looking at that's been uprooted for 2 years, if I could figure a way to roll a 6' length or 2 down the hill and onto better (level) ground I'd haul them up there.


 i picked up a few chunks of ash that are about 32-34" across.....that ain't big enough though for the long bars in my opinion..
i got some feelers out that should work out once the weather breaks..
nobody has been workin in the woods this winter......least the guys i talked too...
but some 40" chunks of oak would be fun if you wanna try it..


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 8, 2014)

thanks for the info on the porting. i dont get on here everyday as i am a little to busy in my daily chores. i think dan will b the guy for the job seeing as how he is the closed to me and it souds as though he does quality work. agian thanks for the info guys..


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> Apparently our conversation explaining who Randy is did nothing to answer your question?


 all of the info was great thanks.


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 9, 2014)

showrguy said:


> allright,
> we'll make a rule for this gtg :::::::::: "any saw builders who are planning to attend are forebidden to enter the premisis with any woodcuttting apparatus whatsoever"
> .....



I cant even bring my ax or my pocket knife?
Do you have a list of your Executive orders? LOL

Later
Dan


----------



## dff110 (Mar 9, 2014)

If anyone needs any parts for a Remington saw let me know. I have an over abundance of parts saws. 

I also have a Super 990, Diston 2 man, and a bunch of other olds saws that are still on the waiting list to get worked on. I can bring them along if anyone is interested at looking at the relics.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2014)

dff110 said:


> If anyone needs any parts for a Remington saw let me know. I have an over abundance of parts saws.
> 
> I also have a Super 990, Diston 2 man, and a bunch of other olds saws that are still on the waiting list to get worked on. I can bring them along if anyone is interested at looking at the relics.




Post some pics of the 990 please.


----------



## dff110 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Post some pics of the 990 please.



I can't wait to get this saw running again. It was my grandfathers.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2014)

That's awesome......and a rare bird.

Here's a video of ours.....


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 9, 2014)

I might half to come down for this....its about 3 hrs due south. I'll check much calender


----------



## showrguy (Mar 9, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> I might half to come down for this....its about 3 hrs due south. I'll check much calender


 be great to have ya...
i know you have a few half decent runners....hehehe
you maybe could gather up a few other saw nuts to bring along as well ??


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 9, 2014)

showrguy said:


> be great to have ya...
> i know you have a few half decent runners....hehehe
> you maybe could gather up a few other saw nuts to bring along as well ??


I'll see if jeepyfz450 will come to...if his saws will fit in the truck!.... he has a big bar problem...


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just tie a wrag on em and let em hang out the back lol


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 9, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Just tie a wrag on em and let em hang out the back lol


Pa style.....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 9, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> I cant even bring my ax or my pocket knife?
> Do you have a list of your Executive orders? LOL
> 
> Later
> Dan


Maybe a hatchet.... Do you know how to sharpen a hatchet? I could bring along my Lansky kit and touch it up for ya.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 10, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Maybe a hatchet.... Do you know how to sharpen a hatchet? I could bring along my Lansky kit and touch it up for ya.


If you put a serrated edge on it, would it be considered ported?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 13, 2014)

I will have to see as it gets closer. I would definately like to go...... if the wood is big we can definately bring some long bars. i didnt read through the whole thread what type of wood will be there? any racing? just curious what we should bring if we can shake free.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 13, 2014)

hey jeepy, you might want to pm showrguy.it's at his place and there was talk of some 4 foot logs.i'm a newbie at this so i don't know what to expect.with all the snow and ice down here it's been tough to get onto the woods. it would be great to see some big bar stuff. hope to see ya here.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 13, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I will have to see as it gets closer. I would definately like to go...... if the wood is big we can definately bring some long bars. i didnt read through the whole thread what type of wood will be there? any racing? just curious what we should bring if we can shake free.


hey jeepy,
i hope to have some 48"+ wood here for the big saws and long bars.
i'm going to check out a stockpile at a tree service on monday, was there yesterday but the owner was'nt there and a couple of his guys got a little creepy about me scoping out his lot inside the fence.
talked to the owner after that, told him what i was looking for, he said he should have what i need........not sure if it'll be hard or soft yet.....hope to have a few sticks of both.....
best i have so far is about 12 feet of 32-34" ash........that list will grow..
we've been covered up in ice and snow here for several weeks....the snow aint so bad, but the ice has had alot of tree/wood/loggers guys not doing too much ..


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks for the reply. 48'' would be cool but you dont need a very long piece. if we can make it i will bring a couple long bars. 32-34'' ash will be nice for the smaller saws too.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 13, 2014)

So farmer Steve whats the head count?


----------



## Ambull (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm still planning on coming. Should have at least a couple Mastermind saws to play with. 298xp, Solo 694, and possibly a Mastermind ported Alpina Super Pro 120 or two.......I will have at least one McCulloch Super Pro 125/ 101B kart saw as well.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 14, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> So farmer Steve whats the head count?


 we are at 16 so far woodchipper. that is the # of people that have pm'ed me.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 14, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> we are at 16 so far woodchipper. that is the # of people that have pm'ed me.


And I believe people have non member friends coming so the count should be a little higher


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 14, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> And I believe people have non member friends coming so the count should be a little higher


 yes several members said they were bringing friends.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 15, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> I cant even bring my ax or my pocket knife?
> Do you have a list of your Executive orders? LOL
> 
> Later
> Dan


You know if a builder shows up and don't bring the goods it's cry cry cry all day long for enthusiastic novices. Bring a WildThing! LMAO

I hope to make out but, no promises. I'm way buried in building maintenance and stuff. Had a bad run of luck but, that is changing this weekend. I'm definitely NOT dragging along and beast with long bars. I could bring a few MiniMacs and a few 2.1 Poulans :O


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 15, 2014)

Naked Arborist said:


> You know if a builder shows up and don't bring the goods it's cry cry cry all day long for enthusiastic novices. Bring a WildThing! LMAO
> 
> I hope to make out but, no promises. I'm way buried in building maintenance and stuff. Had a bad run of luck but, that is changing this weekend. I'm definitely NOT dragging along and beast with long bars. I could bring a few MiniMacs and a few 2.1 Poulans :O



OK. I don't want to upset anyone, I will stay away. I thought about going to an auction that day.

Later
Dan


----------



## showrguy (Mar 15, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> OK. I don't want to upset anyone, I will stay away. I thought about going to an auction that day.
> 
> Later
> Dan


 aww, come on dan, you gotta make it...
if it makes you feel better, we'll auction something off ???


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 15, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> OK. I don't want to upset anyone, I will stay away. I thought about going to an auction that day.
> 
> Later
> Dan


Machine tool auction? 
That sounds Kool.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 15, 2014)

So, I guess DD is bring 28 saws with extra bars and fuel for everyone. Maybe you can get him to sharpen some chains and a few tuneups maybe? lol


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 16, 2014)

Naked Arborist said:


> So, I guess DD is bring 28 saws with extra bars and fuel for everyone. Maybe you can get him to sharpen some chains and a few tuneups maybe? lol



I am going to have a hard time bringing 28 saw when I am not going.
I will send down a few new 20" 3/8, 50 gauge GB bars, large Husky mount. They can be used as prizes.
I also may donate an old *1MG Mall* in the rough. I have had it for a few years and never have time to work on it. It has compression and it did have spark a few years ago. The starter rope will not retract, I am sure its because of corrosion, not much paint left.

I haven't seen anyone else offering anything yet.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 17, 2014)

I purchase a few bars from Grande Dog. He has some great prices on GB bars. I guess that I can post a link to his site since he is listed as a sponsor.

http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/20-gb-arbor-pro-bar-38-050/?added-to-cart=4197

Later
Dan


----------



## showrguy (Mar 17, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> I am going to have a hard time bringing 28 saw when I am not going.
> I will send down a few new 20" 3/8, 50 gauge GB bars, large Husky mount. They can be used as prizes.
> I also may donate an old *1MG Mall* in the rough. I have had it for a few years and never have time to work on it. It has compression and it did have spark a few years ago. The starter rope will not retract, I am sure its because of corrosion, not much paint left.
> 
> ...


 
hey dan,
wish you could make it....but i understand..
that's awfull nice of you to offer up some door prizes..
it'd be real hard for me to hasstle my local dealer for give away items, since he is just a hardware store with homeowner stihls, and he would'nt possibly receive any new business from doing so....plus, i've been on the receiving end of the people begging for money, sponsorship, ect. more times than i care to remember......and i don't like it..
either way, were gonna have a good time !!!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 17, 2014)

i talked to my dealer guy the other day and he's gonna try and fix us up with something. maybe some files.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 17, 2014)

showrguy said:


> hey dan,
> wish you could make it....but i understand..
> that's awfull nice of you to offer up some door prizes..
> it'd be real hard for me to hasstle my local dealer for give away items, since he is just a hardware store with homeowner stihls, and he would'nt possibly receive any new business from doing so....plus, i've been on the receiving end of the people begging for money, sponsorship, ect. more times than i care to remember......and i don't like it..
> either way, were gonna have a good time !!!



The dealer down in village square?


----------



## showrguy (Mar 17, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> The dealer down in village square?


 yup,
i told him about the gtg, and that he should come..
he don't have any idea why people need to alter a stock saw ??
he also told me that those days of modifieing/porting saws is coming to an end, cause these new saws you can't adjust the carbs on !!!!
i said, well, let me tell ya something , i got one of these things, mtronic, that you speak of, that's been woods ported and it'll give ya big ole smile......he just looked at me like i was from another planet..
i asked if he had any test wood ?? that i'd be right back with the saw...........he did'nt have any wood....

i'm still gonna bug him to show up though.........he don't know that he needs to run a ported saw or two !!!


----------



## jimmyrup (Mar 17, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Information will be added as needed
> -Host Showrguy (Marysville Pa)
> - Any Chainsaw lovein' guy or girl welcome, or if you just wanna run some saws!
> - If you want to bring food ( PM Showrguy, we don't want 10 pots of beans, millions of cups etc.)
> ...


Where is it gonna be held?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 17, 2014)

That man is narrow minded, he hates mtronic/at! He sells the poop out of them plastic ms250's. And thinks anything but a stihl is junk.... There is another Stihl dealer behind the high School (west perry) they are amish and carry pro saws. Ill stop in there one of these days about the GTG. Ill also stop in at my husky dealer as well they have most of the saws for husky and echo. Love them guys, Mennonite.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 17, 2014)

Its says in the post you quoted Marysville Pennsylvania, perry county.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Who do we need to contact about who's bringing what as far as food,drink,etc.?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Who do we need to contact about who's bringing what as far as food,drink,etc.?



Showrguy, the host.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have edited the first post of this thread to include information about this GTG, so people that havent been here for all 26 pages know what is going on


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok will do


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 18, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> I am going to have a hard time bringing 28 saw when I am not going.
> I will send down a few new 20" 3/8, 50 gauge GB bars, large Husky mount. They can be used as prizes.
> I also may donate an old *1MG Mall* in the rough. I have had it for a few years and never have time to work on it. It has compression and it did have spark a few years ago. The starter rope will not retract, I am sure its because of corrosion, not much paint left.
> 
> ...


Way to step up to the plate Dan..good job. Wish you could make it, it would be nice to meet ya in person


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 18, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Way to step up to the plate Dan..good job. Wish you could make it, it would be nice to meet ya in person






opcorn:


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds like a great time, wish I wasn't plowing snow that day!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 21, 2014)

You might have to at this rate. Possible storm next week.


----------



## mryb (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll be there. From Shermans Dale in Perry County. I have lots of modded saws to bring. I'll have things for sale. Bring money.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 28, 2014)

i'm headed to shermansdale this afternoon to checkout what's supposed to be a 48-60" tree for the big boys to chew on...


----------



## showrguy (Mar 28, 2014)

that tree was'nt big enough.......still lookin for the monster..
i did check out some chunks of red oak a week or so ago that are 48-50 across and a little punky on the outside edges,,,,,,maybe the outside inch or 3..


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 28, 2014)

chuck, going to look at a big maple my dad sawed down but don't know if it's big enough for the big boy saws.


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow, Marysville isn't far for me at all. Any Pioneer guys planning on coming? I'd love to get this 610 runnin'. It was my grandfathers saw & hasn't ran since I've been alive.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Better have one pop-eye arms to lug that hog around lol


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 28, 2014)

True that!! It's a boat anchor!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 28, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> True that!! It's a boat anchor!


Oh my. If you think that is a boat anchor.........leave the ported 090 till you get big boy pants. Lol


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll save the Still for the boat anchor. lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 28, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> I'll save the Still for the boat anchor. lol


It will be hel getting out cut by a boat anchor ........

That's one of the neat things about a GTG. You get to see different saws.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 28, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Wow, Marysville isn't far for me at all. Any Pioneer guys planning on coming? I'd love to get this 610 runnin'. It was my grandfathers saw & hasn't ran since I've been alive.


Those were for torque to be sure. 
Bring it along!!!


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 28, 2014)

Just weighed in @ 28lbs.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 28, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Just weighed in @ 28lbs.


090 32+ power head only.


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 28, 2014)

*MANUFACTURED BY:*




*STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK*






*STUTTGART, GERMANY*
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER:



*1109*
YEAR INTRODUCED:



*1968*
YEAR DISCONTINUED:




ENGINE DISPLACEMENT:



*137 ccm (8.36 cu. in.)*
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS:



*1*
CYLINDER BORE:



*66mm (2.64 in.)*
PISTON STROKE:



*40mm (1.6 in.)*
CYLINDER TYPE:



*Aluminum with chrome plated bore*
INTAKE METHOD:



*Piston ported*
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.:



*13 @ 6,500 RPM*
WEIGHT:



*13.9 kg (30.6 lbs.)*


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 28, 2014)

32+ sounds like a fishin story  

I'm just playin'. Not tryin to start anything...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 28, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> 32+ sounds like a fishin story
> 
> I'm just playin'. Not tryin to start anything...


I know. It's all in fun.

But that's dry weight. Lol
Plus 2 1/2 pound of fuel. 
And 1 or 1 1/2 pounds of oil. 

It's for buckin and stumpin most the time.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 28, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> 32+ sounds like a fishin story
> 
> I'm just playin'. Not tryin to start anything...


I'll be the Ol Phart at the GTG with his saws on a cart. Lol


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ported 090 sounds fun


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 29, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll be the Ol Phart at the GTG with his saws on a cart. Lol


you can borrow my 18' deckover trailer if ya need to.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gettin closer and now nice weather is flirting with us, who's ready for this shin dig?


----------



## redfin (Apr 1, 2014)

Yesterday and today were great to work outside. Makes up for the bad days.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 1, 2014)

i'm ready...well, getting ready ...
i figure this thread will get real active once we get down to 2 weeks before the date..
still huntin that 48-60" dia. monster log......you would'nt beleive how many chunks of wood i've gone to check out that were "atleast 4 feet across", that end up somewhere around 30 inches,,,,or less..


----------



## dff110 (Apr 1, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm ready...well, getting ready ...
> i figure this thread will get real active once we get down to 2 weeks before the date..
> still huntin that 48-60" dia. monster log......you would'nt beleive how many chunks of wood i've gone to check out that were "atleast 4 feet across", that end up somewhere around 30 inches,,,,or less..




And I thought men only lied about the size of the fish, and the size of their .....


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 1, 2014)

I've got it marked on the calender...wife says I can go!... just gotta decide on what saws to bring.....long bars for work? Or short bars for some fun? Anyway looking forward to it and meeting some of ya!


----------



## gary s (Apr 2, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm ready...well, getting ready ...
> i figure this thread will get real active once we get down to 2 weeks before the date..
> still huntin that 48-60" dia. monster log......you would'nt beleive how many chunks of wood i've gone to check out that were "atleast 4 feet across", that end up somewhere around 30 inches,,,,or less..



I've still got a 40" white oak that I can see from my driveway so I see it everyday but it's on a hill side in the pasture and across the creek, bummer. How short of a piece is still worth bringing? I have a truck and trailer to handle it just got to get a piece to level ground. Anyone in southern York or Lancaster Co with a big saw or big muscles want to help get some out I'll bring it.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 2, 2014)

checked out the big maple my dad cut down 49"at the base.10'up or so where the branches started coming out it's 80". just have to figure out how to saw it and get it on the trailer. i'll try and get some pics on here in the morning.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 2, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> checked out the big maple my dad cut down 49"at the base.10'up or so where the branches started coming out it's 80". just have to figure out how to saw it and get it on the trailer. i'll try and get some pics on here in the morning.


 oh, yea,
pictures would be good steve..
i'll come get it if need be.. my dump trailer is 10 feet long,,,,i got access to some bigger trailers if i need to....

oh, first we need to know if yer dad wants to part with any of it ??


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 3, 2014)

here's the maple log at my dads. chuck,i told him we needed it to play with.he just looked at me. it needs a little trimming here and there .i'll see what i can do sat. after the rain.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 3, 2014)

that's a nice ugly piece


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 3, 2014)

Poison ivy vines on the trunk?


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 3, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Poison ivy vines on the trunk?


 it's possible. could be virginia creeper.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> that's a nice ugly piece


I geuss wood can be called that !!! Lol


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 3, 2014)

the tree was this big when i played under 50+years ago.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 3, 2014)

FYI. We are up to 20 members signed on as of today.that does not include guests that may tag along with members. still waiting on pm's from those who posted that they were coming
only 30 days. keep them pm's coming.
Steve.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 3, 2014)

farmer steve
showerguy
nate66n1
redfin
stihl041s
garys
stihl660 cutter
rudedog
dff10
woodchipper 95
psuiewalsh
wagnerwerks
classicswc pending baby arrival
duane(pa)
glock37
ambull
wisewood
38f20
skippyshins
spencerpaving
knothole
MGO Blue
the swampthing
and a surprise celebrity who i swore on a stihl i wouldn't tell.

this is my list so far. if you pm'ed me and don't see you name, try again.
Steve


----------



## showrguy (Apr 3, 2014)

i know of atleast 10 others that are'nt members here that are planning to come..
most are tree guys and firewood hacks like me...
most all of em have never run a ported work saw..........................there's gonna be alot of smiling faces that day !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...


I am sorry to say that I have to take a rain check on this event. I have been trying to make the Halifax County Antique Machinery and Heritage Festival in South Boston Virginia for the last two years. I am going this year and it falls on the same weekend of the PA GTG. I have to drive an extra three hours but my wife and I are looking at retiring in that area. I was even going to bring the sweet Dolmar 133 I bought from Wagnerwerks but I can't be two places at once and Mrs. Rudedog will not relocate north of the Mason Dixon Line.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...



Im thinking around 50 people. Should be a good time!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone bringing a husky 262xp ported or not? Love to run a nice one.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 3, 2014)

I hoping to be bringing a 562 xp auto tune ported


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 3, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I hoping to be bringing a 562



I would like to run one of them as well!


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 3, 2014)

I will more than likely bring my 2 stockers too cs2165 and ms 440


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 3, 2014)

I hope to run a ported ms 440 and some others


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 3, 2014)

I was hoping Dozerdan was going to attend. I really wanted to try one of his 346 xp saws


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 3, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I was hoping Dozerdan was going to attend. I really wanted to try one of his 346 xp saws



Yeah that'd be nice. Know what all the hype is about!


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 3, 2014)

Is there an official sign up sheet somewhere? 90% sure I'll go & bringing another cad friend not on here.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 3, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Is there an official sign up sheet somewhere? 90% sure I'll go & bringing another cad friend not on here.


Contact farmer Steve via conversation


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 3, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Is there an official sign up sheet somewhere? 90% sure I'll go & bringing another cad friend not on here.



Yupp PM Farmer Steve.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 4, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I am sorry to say that I have to take a rain check on this event. I have been trying to make the Halifax County Antique Machinery and Heritage Festival in South Boston Virginia for the last two years. I am going this year and it falls on the same weekend of the PA GTG. I have to drive an extra three hours but my wife and I are looking at retiring in that area. I was even going to bring the sweet Dolmar 133 I bought from Wagnerwerks but I can't be two places at once and Mrs. Rudedog will not relocate north of the Mason Dixon Line.


 . tell her us yankees aren't that bad.


----------



## dozerdan (Apr 4, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I was hoping Dozerdan was going to attend. I really wanted to try one of his 346 xp saws



There will be a few of my 346's at the GTG, also one of my 440s or maybe its an 044.

Later
Dan


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 4, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> There will be a few of my 346's at the GTG, also one of my 440s or maybe its an 044.
> 
> Later
> Dan


----------



## glock37 (Apr 4, 2014)

Randy (mastermind) i got 4 of his saws so he should be well represented!

Redfin didn't u just get your 660 back

This should be fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 4, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> There will be a few of my 346's at the GTG, also one of my 440s or maybe its an 044.
> 
> Later
> Dan


Kris and I are planning on bringing your 372s. I have a 288 Randy did the cylinder on.


----------



## redfin (Apr 4, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Randy (mastermind) i got 4 of his saws so he should be well represented!
> 
> Redfin didn't u just get your 660 back
> 
> ...



Yepper, even made my first you tubes vid.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 4, 2014)

Are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## gary s (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this. I joined this forum when woodchipper posted on FF about this GTG and never introduced myself so here's a quickie, 62 yr old retired machinist that lives on a farm and heats with wood in an OWB, Stihl 041FB, 044, and 261 all bought new and all stock. I never gave a thought to modding a saw until I joined here and now I'm afraid you guys will cost me some bucks but I do enjoy good equipment. Hope you don't mind grey haired bearded dudes asking about your saws.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 4, 2014)

ya got me by a couple years gary.but i have the gray hair and beard.the saws look good though
MGoBlue i don't see you name on my "list" yet.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hell I'm only 27 and I've already got some grey lol


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh please, I'm only 18 and have been going bold since I was 15.... I wont have hair to see gray on top! Now, my beard that'll probably see gray someday!  
look at that!!!!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh by the way the girl (my girlfriend now of 3 years, that's long for high school) made her dress and my tux!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 4, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


>



You PM Farmer Steve yet?!?!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 4, 2014)

gary s said:


> I'm really looking forward to this. I joined this forum when woodchipper posted on FF about this GTG and never introduced myself so here's a quickie, 62 yr old retired machinist that lives on a farm and heats with wood in an OWB, Stihl 041FB, 044, and 261 all bought new and all stock. I never gave a thought to modding a saw until I joined here and now I'm afraid you guys will cost me some bucks but I do enjoy good equipment. Hope you don't mind grey haired bearded dudes asking about your saws.


Never trust 62 year old bearded machinists!!!
Wait a minute.........
I'll be the other one to fit that description.
How will they tell us apart????


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 5, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Never trust 62 year old bearded machinists!!!
> Wait a minute.........
> I'll be the other one to fit that description.
> How will they tell us apart????


 i heard one of them is goofy lookin.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i heard one of them is goofy lookin.


Hey!!!!
I'm not as dumb as I look!!


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 5, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Oh please, I'm only 18 and have been going bold since I was 15.... I wont have hair to see gray on top! Now, my beard that'll probably see gray someday!
> look at that!!!!View attachment 342922


 wc, is that the dellville bridge?


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 5, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey!!!!
> I'm not as dumb as I look!!


 thats not what she said.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> thats not what she said.


.......when the bed broke.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> wc, is that the dellville bridge?



Sure is, only about 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## knothole (Apr 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> *ya got me by a couple years gary.but i have the gray hair* and beard.the saws look good though
> MGoBlue i don't see you name on my "list" yet.


Same here!


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 5, 2014)

worked on the "big"log today.put a 25"bar on the ms361.still not big enough and not pretty but we got it sawed. sorry don't know why my pics show up like they do. thats my dad filing on the 361. "it ain't cutting right"and my brother running my 036. and the log 49" at the small end and 83" where it started to branch.just gotta figure out how to get it to showrguys place.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 5, 2014)

that's a big mother humper.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 5, 2014)

So do we definitely have ourselves the monster log the gtg?


----------



## gary s (Apr 5, 2014)

If it's 8' or less long it could be rolled up the ramps on a beavertail deckover trailer but it will take a good winch or a tractor with FEL.


----------



## redfin (Apr 5, 2014)

What time are we looking at for this?


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Apr 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> ya got me by a couple years gary.but i have the gray hair and beard.the saws look good though
> MGoBlue i don't see you name on my "list" yet.


 dont forget ur gray pony tail farmer steve haha...


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 6, 2014)

gary s said:


> If it's 8' or less long it could be rolled up the ramps on a beavertail deckover trailer but it will take a good winch or a tractor with FEL.


it's just a shade under 8' gary.i have a deck over but wire mesh ramps.the ramps are rated 6k but don't think this thing will roll with the one end being so wide. thinking my dump trailer and trying to get one end up and back under it.i'm guessing this thing to be 2-3 k.it is semi green.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 6, 2014)

redfin said:


> What time are we looking at for this?


 i was thinking somewhere around 11:00 am, run saws for a few hours, grab a bite to eat, fire em up again..
that way guys that are traveling a few hours don't have to leave home at 5 am.
what say the masses ??
also, i'm thinking of just handling the food myself, that way we know it's covered, and guys don't have to lug around extra stuff that might get spilled along the way..
again, what say the masses ??


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 6, 2014)

sounds good here SG. also anyone coming from long distance and wants to get in the area friday we have a nice new camper that will sleep 4-5.pm me your reservations. FS.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 6, 2014)

I like that idea.


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> sounds good here SG. also anyone coming from long distance and wants to get in the area friday we have a nice new camper that will sleep 4-5.pm me your reservations. FS.


 Sounds OK to me too. What camper did you get? We do quite a bit of RV travel.


----------



## redfin (Apr 6, 2014)

Showrguy is there anything you would need anyone to bring?


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm going to bring a good bit of beverages for everyone


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 6, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i was thinking somewhere around 11:00 am, run saws for a few hours, grab a bite to eat, fire em up again..
> that way guys that are traveling a few hours don't have to leave home at 5 am.
> what say the masses ??
> also, i'm thinking of just handling the food myself, that way we know it's covered, and guys don't have to lug around extra stuff that might get spilled along the way..
> again, what say the masses ??



Sounds good to me, maybe ill come a little early to help set up, since I like maybe 10 or so minutes away. 

Would you like me to update the food on the first post?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 7, 2014)

redfin said:


> Showrguy is there anything you would need anyone to bring?


yes,
chainsaws n stuff..

it might be nice to have an extra leaf blower or three to blow all the wood chips down into the woods when were done..


----------



## showrguy (Apr 7, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Sounds good to me, maybe ill come a little early to help set up, since I like maybe 10 or so minutes away.
> 
> Would you like me to update the food on the first post?


 yea, you could do that.....
i'm gonna make my world famous garlic, butter, jerk pork butts, cooked 6-8 hrs in my outside cooker-oven.......hardwood charcoal and hickory...mmmmmm
if you wanna add the address, it is
70 deerpath
marysville, pa. 17053
if anyone has any questions my home office # is 717 957-3068
thanks, chuck


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 7, 2014)

if ya need any more hickory let me know chuck. have some almost dry and some green. my mouths watering already. that pork butt sound good.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 7, 2014)

showrguy said:


> yes,
> chainsaws n stuff..
> 
> it might be nice to have an extra leaf blower or three to blow all the wood chips down into the woods when were done..


 now you'll get 10 or 20 leafblowers.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 7, 2014)

We could have leaf blowers races then, first one that blows all of their wood chips to the woods first wins


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 8, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> We could have leaf blowers races then, first one that blows all of their wood chips to the woods first wins


 i don't know if i can get my leaf blower ported in time.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 9, 2014)

gary s said:


> Sounds OK to me too. What camper did you get? We do quite a bit of RV travel.


 Gary it's a 27' greywolf. actually its a year old but we only used 2 times last year to go to the Nascar races in Dover.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 9, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> Gary it's a 27' greywolf. actually its a year old but we only used 2 times last year to go to the Nascar races in Dover.


 you gotta go to a cup race in richmond.............you'll never go back to dover again..

hey steve, is there any word on that monster log ?? have'nt heard anything about it lately..


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 9, 2014)

showrguy said:


> you gotta go to a cup race in richmond.............you'll never go back to dover again..
> 
> hey steve, is there any word on that monster log ?? have'nt heard anything about it lately..


 ground has to dry out a little more Chuck.gonna try and work on it next week.

we just go to dover 'cause it's close. don't get much "off' time with the farm market in the summer. we camp at the delaware state fairgrounds.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 9, 2014)

What's the entry fee? You should figure up costs so you make sure you're covered right off. We want a happy host that isn't going to go broke buying us all food. Pork butts are expensive. We all bringing drinks and chips?

For those of us that are less apt to pay attention, can we put final details on page one?


You guys rock to getting this set up.

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (Apr 9, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> What's the entry fee? You should figure up costs so you make sure you're covered right off. We want a happy host that isn't going to go broke buying us all food. Pork butts are expensive. We all bringing drinks and chips?
> 
> For those of us that are less apt to pay attention, can we put final details on page one?
> 
> ...


 no entry fee.
might just have a donation can at the end of the food table...
pork butts ain't that expensive, will have rolls, cheese, bbq sauce for sammiches, (this stuff is awesome all by itself too) prolly do some tater salad, mac. salad, and some other goodies too..
i'm not worried about spending a couple of bucks, last year was my last "end-o-summer bash" 10 years was enough........this ain't nothin compared to that..
bring yer own drinks is a good idea, i'll have a bunch of stuff here as normal, nate 661 is bringing some big coolers with liquids.....chips and pretzels are good too for snackies..
i just hope we have a solid turnout, and everyone has a good time..
we'll be cutting right outside my garage, i have a pair of 18' garage doors so even if it's a little damp the saws/gear/people will be dry...i'll have 10-3x8 tables for saw stuff to sit on, and stuff..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds awesome... You're hospitality is VERY appreciated!


----------



## redfin (Apr 9, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Sounds awesome... You're hospitality is VERY appreciated!



I concur!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I got to know Chuck just a little bit and he's damn good guy in my book. Looking forward to seeing everyone have a good time at this gtg, myself included lol.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 11, 2014)

Any of you guys have any old big chains? It's only a 20" bar, but I don't know the pitch, but it's not 1/2 as far as I can tell. I fixed up a Lombard wonder for everyone to run at the gtg, but I can't find a chain. Kinda a shame.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 11, 2014)

I have some 404.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not sure what it is. I have some 404 too and it's not right. I'll look later. Maybe I was backwards and I need 1/2". I forget now.


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2014)

My brother was in Perry Co (Laurel Run) yesterday and today at our cabin, early this morning he wacked 2 porkys that were dining on the shed. That makes at least 6 in the past year.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 11, 2014)

Acers site said 1/2" chain on that saw. Is it possible that it is 7/16 or some other pitch?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 12, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Acers site said 1/2" chain on that saw. Is it possible that it is 7/16 or some other pitch?


Maybe it is 1/2. After you mentioned 404, I think that's what I thought it was, but I have some and it was a no go. I've been working on my addition so saw time has suffered..lol. Oh. Got the jug! Thanks you again. I'll get to it soon. 


gary s said:


> My brother was in Perry Co (Laurel Run) yesterday and today at our cabin, early this morning he wacked 2 porkys that were dining on the shed. That makes at least 6 in the past year.


I love shooting porcupines! Since it became legal... . They are some destructive little buggers. 

I plan on killing some serious ground hogs this year. Anyone have a nice 223 or 17mmr they want to trade for a chainsaw?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 12, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Maybe it is 1/2. After you mentioned 404, I think that's what I thought it was, but I have some and it was a no go. I've been working on my addition so saw time has suffered..lol. Oh. Got the jug! Thanks you again. I'll get to it soon.
> 
> I love shooting porcupines! Since it became legal... . They are some destructive little buggers.
> 
> I plan on killing some serious ground hogs this year. Anyone have a nice 223 or 17mmr they want to trade for a chainsaw?


Look for a CZ. I'll bring one along........


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 12, 2014)

Cz?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 12, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Cz?


CZ. They make a micro Mauser that has a hammer forged barrel and a single set trigger. CZ 527. Google it.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 12, 2014)

Ahhhh... I was still on chains..

While that looks very nice.. I don't have any saws worth that much...lol

I'm thinking something like a single shot savage... You know, something that will look nice with my extra 50mm walmart tasco scope hanging on it...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 12, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Ahhhh... I was still on chains..
> 
> While that looks very nice.. I don't have any saws worth that much...lol
> 
> I'm thinking something like a single shot savage... You know, something that will look nice with my extra 50mm walmart tasco scope hanging on it...


I've gotten them for $400. And paid more than that for a saw.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 12, 2014)

Sooooo... What saw are you looking for..lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 13, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Sooooo... What saw are you looking for..lol


Noooooo. Getting rid of saws. 
I got 3 CZ 527s out on loan.
Can't let any more out.
You can shoot them.
Woodchuck Safari!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 13, 2014)

I would trade just about any saw I have for a gun I want more....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 13, 2014)

There are a couple of saws I won't trade. 
And some guns. 
Some of the CZs are getting converted to wildcats. 
Guns are closer to my heart. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 13, 2014)

I just got a gun I'll never trade. 
I've been watching it for 35+ years. 
It's been hunted a LOT.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 13, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I just got a gun I'll never trade.
> I've been watching it for 35+ years.
> It's been hunted a LOT.


And it is? 

I have a lot of gun history with my family. My uncle worked for cooper arms in MT for a while. He's the kind of guy that starts to dial in his riffles at 200 yards ..I'm the kind of guy that hopes I didn't bump the scope too hard when I was hunting.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 13, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> And it is?
> 
> I have a lot of gun history with my family. My uncle worked for cooper arms in MT for a while. He's the kind of guy that starts to dial in his riffles at 200 yards ..I'm the kind of guy that hopes I didn't bump the scope too hard when I was hunting.


A model 71.
Given to a friend when he graduated high school in 1942.
And in 1942 the day after you graduated you enlisted.
Didn't get to hunt it till 1946.
I built guns for a while too. Customs Singleactions.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 13, 2014)

Sweet.. That is awesome.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 13, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Sweet.. That is awesome.


We can shoot woodchucks with sixguns.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 13, 2014)

Stihl did make a 1/2 pitch


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah. I just realized I have an old mall chain hanging in my paps old shed. I'm gonna dig it out and look it over.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 13, 2014)

Any of you antique safe collectors?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow... That thing is sweet. I'd love to restore that for someone.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 15, 2014)

went to work on the "big" log yesterday. dads tractor just didn't have the poop to get it loaded.gonna take my tractor over and see what i can do.my buddie stopped by and thinks it weighs between 3-5 tons. Chuck i'll let ya know when we get it loaded.we'll get it there one way or another.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 15, 2014)

You'll have saw nuts coming from all over for a chance to lop a chunk off of that thing...lol.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 15, 2014)

Kris. I put the muffler back on this one.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol... Keith... You're killing me. I don't have the scratch! I feel like I always owe you....... but I know I love that saw!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 15, 2014)

I plan on bringing it as an older example of something different.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 15, 2014)

Excellent. 

What kind of compression does that saw have? Mine used to just about rip off my fingers.


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a 50/50 chance of being able to make this event . I'm in Wilkes barre scranton are nepa. So I was wondering if anyone can possibly carpool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 15, 2014)

150 or so


Wagnerwerks said:


> Excellent.
> 
> What kind of compression does that saw have? Mine used to just about rip off my fingers.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Apr 17, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Any of you antique safe collectors?


 what u looking to get for ur safe??


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 17, 2014)

So I'm getting some flack about the speed of stihl duro chain in the cut . Would you fine gints be interested in doing some chain comparison . I can throw together a variety of new chains . Was thinking some 3/8 .050 20" and some 14" pico stuff . Also was wondering if you fellas would like to have a stihl usg and a Oregon ax both with cbn wheels on site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Might want to contact showrguy, I believe he was thinking about testing some carbide chain at the gtg. Can't hurt to have a bunch of different chain though


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Might want to contact showrguy, I believe he was thinking about testing some carbide chain at the gtg. Can't hurt to have a bunch of different chain though



Thanks I sent him a pm



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 17, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> what u looking to get for ur safe??


I'm entertaining offers. What saws ya got? 

Hoping to bring a running Pioneer 610. If I can resolve a carb linkage issue I'll be able to try and start the beast after 40+ years of collecting dust.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 18, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> So I'm getting some flack about the speed of stihl duro chain in the cut . Would you fine gints be interested in doing some chain comparison . I can throw together a variety of new chains . Was thinking some 3/8 .050 20" and some 14" pico stuff . Also was wondering if you fellas would like to have a stihl usg and a Oregon ax both with cbn wheels on site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 just replied to your pm before reading this, so you could copy my reply and post it here if ya like.........
sounds like a great idea anyway..
i have a stihl usg grinder here with a cbn wheel on it....but i do think it's soon time to have my wheel replated.....if ya wanna bring just a fresh wheel that'd be ok too ??
my wheel works fine, just not as good as it did when new (i think)...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 18, 2014)

This is gonna be great. 

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 18, 2014)

anyone coming that is a good photographer? we will be needing some good pics to put on the site.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 18, 2014)

the wife is a photographer, and she'll be here..
got video too..


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 18, 2014)

showrguy said:


> the wife is a photographer, and she'll be here..
> got video too..


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 18, 2014)

showrguy said:


> the wife is a photographer, and she'll be here..
> got video too..


Sweet


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 21, 2014)

got the big log on the dump trailer. took some pics but "operator error".couldn't get as much of it as i wanted but got the biggest hunk.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 21, 2014)

that's a dandy peice of ugly wood....hehehe
i think nate is checking one out later this week as well..


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 21, 2014)

showrguy said:


> that's a dandy peice of ugly wood....hehehe
> i think nate is checking one out later this week as well..



Can you call me 717 919-6661


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 21, 2014)

showrguy said:


> that's a dandy peice of ugly wood....hehehe
> i think nate is checking one out later this week as well..


 chuck, whens the best time to call ya? i'm beat tonite( read cold longnecks) but any time thats good for you the rest of the week.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 21, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> chuck, whens the best time to call ya? i'm beat tonite( read cold longnecks) but any time thats good for you the rest of the week.


 i'll be around most of tomorrow 957-3068.. spose to be raining most of the afternoon..
my schedule is always changing..
actually, i don't normally have a schedule that's more than 24 hrs. out


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 21, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> got the big log on the dump trailer. took some pics but "operator error".couldn't get as much of it as i wanted but got the biggest hunk.
> View attachment 345780
> View attachment 345781


Fresh chain. 
59" bar. 
Ported 090.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 22, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> There will be a few of my 346's at the GTG, also one of my 440s or maybe its an 044.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Dan, Any chance there will one of your 372's there? I'm considering selling my 394 for a worked 372 but I'd like to run one first.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 22, 2014)

Per previous post. Kris and i plan on bringing ours.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks! I read through every page at one point but couldn't remember.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll do whatever I can to drum up business for Dan. The easiest way is letting people run one of his saws


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 23, 2014)

anyone have a ported stihl 036 they are bringing?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 23, 2014)

I can bring one as well.


----------



## redfin (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm hoping to see a ported 390.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 24, 2014)

I definitely don't own one of them. 


redfin said:


> I'm hoping to see a ported 390.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I definitely don't own one of them.


I don't own any either........yet


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 26, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...


here is the most recent list of members attending that i have.
the big log has been delivered to showrguys place. sharpen them chains boys & girls.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I bet I know the celeb


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 26, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I bet I know the celeb


your not even close. and no it's not GOLOGIT.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 26, 2014)

If it's Tim Taylor or Al Borland I won't be able to contain myself.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 27, 2014)

some great pics on the MidWest SawFest GTG thread that was held sat. check it out


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 27, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> some great pics on the MidWest SawFest GTG thread that was held sat. check it out


Finally it's just about here and hopefully the weather turns out nice so we can get some good photos too


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 27, 2014)

I feel very unprepared for this gtg. I don't have very many saws at the moment! I did want to ask, does anyone need any plastic saw parts? I have a large number of plastic poulans, homies, macs, partners, etc. I also have a pioneer 1200 if someone needs it. I usually pay 5-10 bucks for those saws from my dealer so they are fair game and fun to tinker on. Pm me if your too embarrassed to post on here about wanting one...

Ps. I also have or have access to tons of older weed eaters if anyone needs one for parts. Lots of older fs80s and old poulan, weed eater, etc. let me know soon as you can. I get them for [email protected] Also..... Lawnboy push mowers for around 25ish. 

Just thought I'd offer to help anyone out that's coming to play.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 27, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I feel very unprepared for this gtg. I don't have very many saws at the moment! I did want to ask, does anyone need any plastic saw parts? I have a large number of plastic poulans, homies, macs, partners, etc. I also have a pioneer 1200 if someone needs it. I usually pay 5-10 bucks for those saws from my dealer so they are fair game and fun to tinker on. Pm me if your too embarrassed to post on here about wanting one...


 fill up your truck. i,m sure there will be someone there with plastic CAD besides you.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll bring what I can fit.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Apr 27, 2014)

would it b ok to bring a couple saws to this to try and sell? Maybe a stihl 026, 036pro,660, a husky 350,husky 50


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 27, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> would it b ok to bring a couple saws to this to try and sell? Maybe a stihl 026, 036pro,660, a husky 350,husky 50


 i don't think thats a problem. input from anyone else?


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Apr 27, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i don't think thats a problem. input from anyone else?


 these saws would b just regular saws. no porting done to any. it just time to clean out the shed


----------



## showrguy (Apr 27, 2014)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> would it b ok to bring a couple saws to this to try and sell? Maybe a stihl 026, 036pro,660, a husky 350,husky 50


 yup, bring em along..
i have an aluminum tilt trailer for snow machines i was gonna label for sale/trade.....so if anyone wants to sell or trade something, just sit it on the trailer and go from there..

a big THANKS goes out to farmer steve and nate66n1 for their help with the BIG wood......both big ugly hunks were delivered this weekend..
nate wieghed his at a feed mill, right at about 5000 pounds, i'd say farmer steve's chunk is real close to that as well..
try and have the wife do some pictures..........cause everybody likes pictures, right ??
weather looks good for next saturday, calling for low 60's, and partly cloudy-------perfect..


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 27, 2014)

My truck will have a bed full of saws


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a feeling that I will develop a "saw inferiority complex" after Saturday.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 27, 2014)

Me too gary


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 27, 2014)

Better shake out the couch cushions too. Hard to resist a $5 saw.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 27, 2014)

If we could set up a table and label it "raffle" that be nice too.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 27, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> If we could set up a table and label it "raffle" that be nice too.


 we could do that..
i dunno how many raffle things there might be though ??


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 27, 2014)

showrguy said:


> we could do that..
> i dunno how many raffle things there might be though ??



Is your address correct on the first post?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 27, 2014)

One of the things I'm blowing off to come Saturday is my wife's schools prom. I just found out its only 1.6 miles from the gtg...lol. I told the mrs I can come over in my sawdusty bibs after we get done

I could use a few rebuilders... I hate to even say this, but I need to find a roached 024s-026, an 034s-036, and a cylinder set for an 039. All my stinkin buddies like the cremesickle sand want me to build them saws. If anyone has anything, pm me. I could also use a 45-55cc husky project saw. My reputation is getting bigger than my talents merit... Lol. Either that or I'm a sucker.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 27, 2014)

Did I miss a time posted somewhere? Didn't see anything on post 1.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 27, 2014)

I think 10?


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 27, 2014)

10:30-11:00 I believe


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> 10:30-11:00 I believe



Sounds about right will find out for sure and update post 1.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 27, 2014)

This was the start of the log before it made it's journey to marysville. Dont pay no attention to the jackass holding the saw


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 28, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> View attachment 347214
> This was the start of the log before it made it's journey to marysville. Dont pay no attention to the jackass holding the saw


 maybe we need a "biggest wood" contest.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 28, 2014)

We could probably figure somethin out lol


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 28, 2014)

Count me out. Lol


----------



## showrguy (Apr 28, 2014)

chipper--the address looks right to me....farmer steve found me ok, it might show up on the interwebs as "mr. shower door", that's the name of my business, i know it's listed and labeled several different ways...............none of which, i had anything to do with....
i've been telling guys, saw time 10;30-11;00, prolly eat around 3ish ...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 28, 2014)

Got some chain for the old lombard. It may make it to the gtg yet. How sweet is this stuff?

Even came with 2 presets. I may frame the box after I use the chain. Lol


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got home from the shop. The 084 is ready to assemble, it's just in a bazillion pieces.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 28, 2014)

showrguy said:


> chipper--the address looks right to me....farmer steve found me ok, it might show up on the interwebs as "mr. shower door", that's the name of my business, i know it's listed and labeled several different ways...............none of which, i had anything to do with....
> i've been telling guys, saw time 10;30-11;00, prolly eat around 3ish ...



I found ya now haha you have the long lane on the right?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 28, 2014)

First post updated some. Anything need added?


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2014)

Any pics of your wood setup?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 29, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Any pics of your wood setup?


 not yet, i need the wife for pictures, i'm to dumb to do it..
we got 2 monsters that are 46-48 on the small end, for the big bars...one goes to 59" the other goes to about 80" or so..one is ash the other is maple..
some 32-40" ash....(about 15 lineal feet)
another 30" chunk of maple..
that's the bigger stuff, for the medium and smaller wood, i'm gonna saw a few out of my 12 acres, prolly birch and maple......if we run out, we'll go get more !!
i'm not gonna place the wood in the cutting area till probably friday......
i'll try and get some pictures up before then....it's supposed to be a monsoon here till thursday morning then clear out and be really nice for the weekend.

chipper--first post looks good, but i think "deerpath" is supposed to be one word....


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 29, 2014)

showrguy said:


> not yet, i need the wife for pictures, i'm to dumb to do it..
> we got 2 monsters that are 46-48 on the small end, for the big bars...one goes to 59" the other goes to about 80" or so..one is ash the other is maple..
> some 32-40" ash....(about 15 lineal feet)
> another 30" chunk of maple..
> ...



When I was on google Earth it was Deer Path haha who knows.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 29, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> When I was on google Earth it was Deer Path haha who knows.


 just do google "Perry county". deerpaf will pop right up.


----------



## redfin (Apr 29, 2014)

Eager to meet you fellas. Showrguy thanks for your hospitality. My wifey is coming with me but hasnt shown my enthusiasm.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 29, 2014)

redfin said:


> Eager to meet you fellas. Showrguy thanks for your hospitality. My wifey is coming with me but hasnt shown my enthusiasm.


Same here on mrs front. Two kids with prior permission from showerguy. They hopefully will make it most of the afternoon.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 29, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> just do google "Perry county". deerpaf will pop right up.


I know exactly where he's at now.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 29, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Same here on mrs front. Two kids with prior permission from showerguy. They hopefully will make it most of the afternoon.


Yeah I'm bringing my son and daughter too quality time...but they will probably be on their iPads all day


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 29, 2014)

To the host and the planner are there any last minute items needed? Maybe aleaf blower


----------



## showrguy (Apr 29, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> To the host and the planner are there any last minute items needed? Maybe aleaf blower


if a guy or 2 have extra room, that'd be okay..
but, by no means will a leaf blower or 3, make or break this thing..

btw::. wifey's and kids are welcome, as long as they are well behaved, and have some kinda common sence..
after 10 years of having big bashes in the fall, i can't honestly say what group has had the less common sence, and well behaved characteristics..........the wives or the kids ???


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 29, 2014)

Anything else needed


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol. You guys are either brave or nuts. This is not my wife's idea of a "good time". She'd rather be sick than watch me play with a chainsaw. As for my kids.... They may have a blast for an hour or so, but then I wouldn't be having one for the rest of the day. 

Got an s25cva done tonight. As long as the carb doesn't need a rebuild, it should be representing the old little poulan club. I already have the s25da ready. 

Does anyone that's coming like old pioneers? I have the chance at a few little to big oldies..... Like pre P series no av style saws.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 30, 2014)

Ill squeeze this one in too.






Any one running 058 3/8? I have some and dont use much


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 30, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Ill squeeze this one in too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some good candidates for selling


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 30, 2014)

All of my saws are for sale/ trade. I have CAD not CHD.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 30, 2014)

I too will sell just about anything. Only a few in my keeper pile and they were families or someone did me a big favor when I got them.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I go with the theory that everything is for sale at the right price


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 30, 2014)

Hmmmm. Maybe I should bring my kids.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hahaha that's a good one there


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there any kind of warranty? The ones I have don't work very well......


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 30, 2014)

Saws no. Kids lifetime,of making you crazy.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 30, 2014)

i'm not gonna place the wood in the cutting area till probably friday......
i'll try and get some pictures up before then....it's supposed to be a monsoon here till thursday morning then clear out and be really nice for the weekend.

chipper--first post looks good, but i think "deerpath" is supposed to be one word....[/QUOTE]
chuck,if ya need any help friday let me know. i know this rain will put ya behind .just let me know.on another note,saturday looks great.mostly sunny/mid 60's.


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2014)

When I tried MapQuest and Google Maps it shows "Deer Path" 2 words. I didn't try it in the gps yet, not sure what I'm driving. I am bringing a little Mac 16" that was left by a renter that I evicted, I got it running but it needs a primer bulb, if anyone buys it the money goes to showr for hosting.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 30, 2014)

I was thinking about it being wet out. If only we had somewhere to get some sawdust to throw on the ground...... Hmmmmm....


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 30, 2014)

Noodles work better for that


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't let your GPS take you to Deer Path in Dauphin. Wrong side of river.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 30, 2014)

gonna try and have some signs out on rts.11/15 from the north and south. not sure where i will be able to put them exactly but i will try and give you at least 20 feet before you have to turn. here's what you will be looking for.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 30, 2014)

Boy I hurt my back . Hoping it feels better quick so can have fun this weekend.also I hope my new saw is here so I can bring it.


----------



## redfin (Apr 30, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Lol. You guys are either brave or nuts. This is not my wife's idea of a "good time". She'd rather be sick than watch me play with a chainsaw. As for my kids.... They may have a blast for an hour or so, but then I wouldn't be having one for the rest of the day.
> 
> Got an s25cva done tonight. As long as the carb doesn't need a rebuild, it should be representing the old little poulan club. I already have the s25da ready.
> 
> Does anyone that's coming like old pioneers? I have the chance at a few little to big oldies..... Like pre P series no av style saws.



Any big big pioneers?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes. I'm not sure if I'll get any before sat. We will see.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 30, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I was thinking about it being wet out. If only we had somewhere to get some sawdust to throw on the ground...... Hmmmmm....


it ain't gonna be wet where the wood will be set up......all stone, drains well.........he11, it's liable to be a dust bowl by saturday, the way the weather's been so far this year..


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 30, 2014)

All the money from the raffle will go to him as well. I personally got donated some hats, oil, and some other little things. Don't forget to ask your local dealers for donations (easy advertisement for them)!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like I'm working Saturday. 

Sadly have to miss it. 

First one that was ever close.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks like I'm working Saturday.
> 
> Sadly have to miss it.
> 
> First one that was ever close.


Bbbboooooooooo!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 30, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Bbbboooooooooo!!


No kidding. 
It's a regular work day for me. 
I work weekends. So the powers that be can say no.


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks like I'm working Saturday.
> 
> Sadly have to miss it.
> 
> First one that was ever close.


----------



## redfin (May 1, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks like I'm working Saturday.
> 
> Sadly have to miss it.
> 
> First one that was ever close.



Bummer. I am sceduled saturday. I had to take vacation.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 1, 2014)

Booo! I was looking forward to running that ported 090!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 1, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Booo! I was looking forward to running that ported 090!


I'm gonna be up to see josh soon. I'll see you then. 
I took off last weekend to go to Slugfest 2014. I was cook. Lol
So that was a third of my vacation for the year. 
With only 6 folks on the weekend shift instead of the normal 200 in the plant.......


----------



## Ambull (May 1, 2014)

redfin said:


> Any big big pioneers?


I am planning on bringing my Poulan Pro 655BP. I have a P60 as well, but doesn't run like the 655. I will bring my Homelite 3100G with a 4 foot bar on it. That is a big big saw.


----------



## Naked Arborist (May 1, 2014)

Weathers looking good here now.


----------



## skippysphins (May 1, 2014)

Sunny here now too dry all the mud.


----------



## redfin (May 1, 2014)

Ambull said:


> I am planning on bringing my Poulan Pro 655BP. I have a P60 as well, but doesn't run like the 655. I will bring my Homelite 3100G with a 4 foot bar on it. That is a big big saw.


Excellent!


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2014)

anyone have any McCulloch 610 promac parts saws? i only need the screw that holds the chainbrake on in front of the pull start.can't find any info as to what size it is.thanks.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 1, 2014)

I'm sure I have one.

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 1, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> anyone have any McCulloch 610 promac parts saws? i only need the screw that holds the chainbrake on in front of the pull start.can't find any info as to what size it is.thanks.


http://www.billsmowerandsaw.net/pages/OemParts?aribrand=MTD#/McCulloch_Power/12-600041-06_PRO_MAC_610_07//90_to_Current_IPL_218689-02/General_Assembly/1010/2205
looks like 1/4 -14 X2.5 if that is the screw


This pic is better so not sure which one.
http://www.propartsdirect.net/pages...9-02/Chain_Brake_Assemblies_(Part_1)/794/2207


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 1, 2014)

I'll look in my box right now. I have so many 610 parts..... Edit...... Where is the screw? The brake or starter side. Maybe a pic. I'm sure I have one here.
Edit #2. I know what you mean. You have the wrap a round brake handle... I'll dig for one. 

I'm stoked about the 655.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 1, 2014)

Here ya go.


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 1, 2014)

Putting the finishing touches on my two projects tomorrow then a good evening of chain sharpening


----------



## skippysphins (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone have the big dual dawgs for a 562 xp that is attending the gtg ?that are for sale new preferrably new .ty


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

Naked Arborist said:


> Weathers looking good here now.


 are you coming? not that far from joyzee.


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Here ya go.


 that looks like that might be the one WW.best i can figure the saw is 1984-85 year.


----------



## Ambull (May 2, 2014)

Would there be room for me to bring my trailer? Looks like we might get some showers, and if I got the trailer I don't have to worry about the saws getting all soaked. Plus, that way I can bring more.


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

Ambull said:


> Would there be room for me to bring my trailer? Looks like we might get some showers, and if I got the trailer I don't have to worry about the saws getting all soaked. Plus, that way I can bring more.


 ambull,i think showrguy has plenty of room in his garage.he told me he will have plenty of tables to put saws on. just in case. IT'S NOT GONNA RAIN!!!


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 2, 2014)

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/4450511636.html


----------



## showrguy (May 2, 2014)

Ambull said:


> Would there be room for me to bring my trailer? Looks like we might get some showers, and if I got the trailer I don't have to worry about the saws getting all soaked. Plus, that way I can bring more.


 yea, we can get ya turned around..............so long as it's not a 48' trailer.....


----------



## showrguy (May 2, 2014)

all the BIG wood is in place and hydro-sprayed, takin a little break, then going to the woods for the other stuff...
wish i could do pictures, but i'm too damn dumb !!!!

edit::that wood did'nt look all that dirty......haa, you should see me....i look like a coal miner from the 1940's after a 12 hour shift !!


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

showrguy said:


> all the BIG wood is in place and hydro-sprayed, takin a little break, then going to the woods for the other stuff...
> wish i could do pictures, but i'm too damn dumb !!!!
> 
> edit::that wood did'nt look all that dirty......haa, you should see me....i look like a coal miner from the 1940's after a 12 hour shift !!


york co. dirt. now you'll need to take a shower....guy.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 2, 2014)

No luck getting the Pioneer 620 running today. Hope _we_ can get it going tomorrow.


----------



## Ambull (May 2, 2014)

Probably not going to take the trailer, it will be a game time decision tomorrow AM. 

Anybody want to see anything in particular? I have most of the muscle saws, so anything big that people want to see let me know.


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 2, 2014)

090


----------



## redfin (May 2, 2014)

Couple I'd like to see, 655, 125 mac, 70/76 stihl and not a huge one but 5200 poulan. Oh the list goes on.


----------



## showrguy (May 2, 2014)

i'm done for the day..
went and got a 37 foot maple that averages about 18''..
got about a 30' birch that averages about 8"..
was trying to set em up on blocking,,,,,,off the machine, on the machine, off the machine, on the machine x 30, then the damn thing fell off/over........
i got a bad attitude, so i quit,,,,,
i figure we'll do that in the morning when there's a few extra sets of hands ...


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 2, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i'm done for the day..
> went and got a 37 foot maple that averages about 18''..
> got about a 30' birch that averages about 8"..
> was trying to set em up on blocking,,,,,,off the machine, on the machine, off the machine, on the machine x 30, then the damn thing fell off/over........
> ...


I can give ya a hand earlier on if you need it


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 2, 2014)

redfin said:


> Couple I'd like to see, 655, 125 mac, 70/76 stihl and not a huge one but 5200 poulan. Oh the list goes on.


I'll have a cherry 075 with me and a ugly duckling 076


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

showrguy,planning on leaving here 8ish. figure that will give me time to put the signs out and can give ya hand with whatever.


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> No luck getting the Pioneer 620 running today. Hope _we_ can get it going tomorrow.


 there should be enough brainpower there tomorrow.maybe a can of magic juice.


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

headin for pizza and beer. i'll check in at around 4 tomorrow morning. pm me if anyone needs anything .i get pm's on my phone.


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 2, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> headin for pizza and beer. i'll check in at around 4 tomorrow morning. pm me if anyone needs anything .i get pm's on my phone.


I don't know if I'll even be able to sleep tonight


----------



## glock37 (May 2, 2014)

30 deer path off cool springs rd. 

Im coming from pittsburgh. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 2, 2014)

FARMER STEVE!!!!

Check your PMs.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 2, 2014)

Just passing along from Kuhndog: He will not be able to attend as he is working tonight. "if any one is looking for a 375,4200,3400,S25da,61,JD50v,08super and 10 other Homelites.I'd be home 7:45 am on.Dave"


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> FARMER STEVE!!!!
> 
> Check your PMs.


 gotcha


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

glock37 said:


> 30 deer path off cool springs rd.
> 
> Im coming from pittsburgh.
> 
> ...


 70 deer path off of cold springs road.
717-324-2969 if lost.


----------



## glock37 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerpaving (May 2, 2014)

So who is the celeberty gonna be?...I'll bring muh autograph book


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 2, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> So who is the celeberty gonna be?...I'll bring muh autograph book


Tis a silly place.......


----------



## Ambull (May 2, 2014)

redfin said:


> Couple I'd like to see, 655, 125 mac, 70/76 stihl and not a huge one but 5200 poulan. Oh the list goes on.


I will bring the 090, the 655 BP, at least one Mac 125 Kart saw. I have an 075 I can bring. No 5200, but I have a ported Husky 288xp that really goes good. Probably bring the Dolmar 166 and my Homelite 3100G. An Alpina 120 pro, and maybe the Jonsereds 111S.


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 2, 2014)

Ambull said:


> I will bring the 090, the 655 BP, at least one Mac 125 Kart saw. I have an 075 I can bring. No 5200, but I have a ported Husky 288xp that really goes good. Probably bring the Dolmar 166 and my Homelite 3100G. An Alpina 120 pro, and maybe the Jonsereds 111S.



How's your back feel? Those are some big boy saws!


----------



## redfin (May 2, 2014)

Ambull said:


> I will bring the 090, the 655 BP, at least one Mac 125 Kart saw. I have an 075 I can bring. No 5200, but I have a ported Husky 288xp that really goes good. Probably bring the Dolmar 166 and my Homelite 3100G. An Alpina 120 pro, and maybe the Jonsereds 111S.



Oh my that is a fine collection!


----------



## MGoBlue (May 2, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> there should be enough brainpower there tomorrow.maybe a can of magic juice.


Hate to admit it but I did try a little magic juice.

I meant 610.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 2, 2014)

I had a crazy day today. I bought out an old pioneer dealer and spent all day there instead of getting ready. I'll be trying to get the lombard running at the gtg. I did get fuel line and a chain on it so it should run.... Lol. Well see. 

I bought a lot of nos parts today for old pioneer saws. I got a bunch of oldies too so if your looking for anything for saws like 400s and 650s, let me know. 

I got a few saws in the 65cc range and a few older 650s etc. I'll bring some stuff.. lots of plastic saws coming and I found something fun for the raffle. Not big, but fun.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 2, 2014)

I "lost" the carb linkage rod for the 610. If ya have one... Pioneer chainsaws


----------



## MGoBlue (May 2, 2014)

http://martinsburg.craigslist.org/for/4410696298.html


----------



## skippysphins (May 2, 2014)

I have 2 stock saws cs 2165 . Ms 440 .and my 562 xp at. .looking forward to meeting you guys .


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 2, 2014)

If anyone has a slotted nut for a 084 hd base to carb I could really use one


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 2, 2014)

Do not forget to bring money and items for the raffle, all money goes to the host! Also there might be a for sale/trade table!


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 2, 2014)

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 2, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> See everyone tomorrow


Bed time.


----------



## SawTroll (May 3, 2014)

Have a nice GTG everyone!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Have a nice GTG everyone!


Thanks. 
I'm sure they will!!!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (May 3, 2014)

If one of you guys meet Dan Henry at the GTG, can you ask him where's my cylinder he has ported to me (it starts to be long, now...)

Have fun!


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2014)

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!.Last minute addition to the big saw list.Uncle Robs'(Stihl 041S) ported 090. see ya all later.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!.Last minute addition to the big saw list.Uncle Robs'(Stihl 041S) ported 090. see ya all later.


Have fun. 
Wish I could attend........
Oh Hel, folks would rather see my saw than me. LOL


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 3, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Have fun.
> Wish I could attend........
> Oh Hel, folks would rather see my saw than me. LOL


That only a little true! Lol. J/k

Wish you could be there.


----------



## redfin (May 3, 2014)

Rob did you do the port work on your 090?


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2014)

redfin said:


> Rob did you do the port work on your 090?


 check out the thread"uncle robs 070 becomes a ported 090". don't know how to do links.


----------



## LowVolt (May 3, 2014)

Have a fun and safe gtg fellers. I look forward to seeing some pics !


----------



## kuhndog (May 3, 2014)

Yes,Please lot'sa pictures.Yeah I should talk,I can't do them.Kept quiet ,Too busy and had to work.Have a great time.Dave


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2014)

leavin in about 5min. chipper


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> leavin in about 5min. chipper


Imma play with the pup till probably little before 9 then shower and ill be over. Little after 9:30ish.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 3, 2014)

Trucks loaded. Leaving in 30 or so.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 3, 2014)

Likewise. I have to head to an auction for a little, then saw time.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 3, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> Thanks all!


Thank You MAN! Yer' the instigator that got her off the ground. Thanks to everyone else too, esp Showerguy. Headin' out! Yee Haw


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2014)

I'm in route already


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2014)

Steve where's the best place to get fuel


----------



## showrguy (May 3, 2014)

we got fuel,,
gonna be sawin soon..
had to get dozerdan another coffee, so thought i'd check in..


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 3, 2014)

showrguy said:


> we got fuel,,
> gonna be sawin soon..
> had to get dozerdan another coffee, so thought i'd check in..


Who?


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2014)

32 to 1


----------



## Naked Arborist (May 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> are you coming? not that far from joyzee.


Is this a one or two day event or just today? I'm two hrs. Got my ass handed to me yesterday on an 11.5 hr day. Groundies never showed so me and another guy knocked it out and I'm dust today. Just chillin at my crib. Actually forgot about the GTG today.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2014)

Well???


----------



## Naked Arborist (May 3, 2014)

Is this a one or two day event or just today? I'm two hrs. Got my ass handed to me yesterday on an 11.5 hr day. Groundies never showed so me and another guy knocked it out and I'm dust today. Just chillin at my crib. Actually forgot about the GTG today.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2014)

One day as far as I know. Some folks already leaving that drove a long ways.


----------



## Naked Arborist (May 3, 2014)

:facepalm:
Guess I'll have one this fall. Have a safe trip home guys!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2014)

Naked Arborist said:


> :facepalm:
> Guess I'll have one this fall. Have a safe trip home guys!


I'll try to be there. 

Had to work today.


----------



## SawTroll (May 3, 2014)

showrguy said:


> we got fuel,,
> gonna be sawin soon..
> had to get dozerdan another coffee, so thought i'd check in..




Not a surprice to me, it he was the "secret" visitor!


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2014)

thank you to the host and thank you to the planner GTG was great


----------



## spencerpaving (May 3, 2014)

wow! what can I say I had a great time meeting everyone and running some saws. thank you showeguy for hosting and to all that helped plan my only regret was I could not stay longer! it was my pleasure meeting you guys and to you dan it was nice meeting you and talking saws. there were deff some fast saws there, cANT WAIT TILL NEXT TIME!


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 3, 2014)

Man, what a great time. Thanks to all who came, and a huge thanks to Showrguy for hosting! The food was amazing! Hope to do it all again in about a year or so


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 3, 2014)

I can't believe no one got the Ported 346xpg in the raffle!  Dan you build some runners!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 3, 2014)

Lol. I just spit out some of my tea...


woodchipper95 said:


> I can't believe no one got the Ported 346xpg in the raffle!  Dan you build some runners!




What a great day. I'm so glad to have met all the guys I already felt like I knew.

There were a pile of you guys that were gracious and let me and others run your saws... But Ambull..... Holy crap. You have so awesome saws. Running a few of them made my day. Thanks so much to the host and hostess. 

Just fantastic put faces to all your names.


----------



## Gravedigger (May 3, 2014)

Naked Arborist said:


> :facepalm:
> Guess I'll have one this fall. Have a safe trip home guys!



I'll try to make it in the fall.


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2014)

thanks to all that came.it wouldn't have been so much fun without ya.thanks to spencerpaving for tweaking my 026.thanks again to showrguy and mrs.showrgal for everything.
ok whats the date next year?  pics inthe morning.


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Well???


 i have a chainsaw for u.ya got my #.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i have a chainsaw for u.ya got my #.


Didn't they raffle off 041s" 090 at the end of the day cause he wasn't there?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 3, 2014)

There will be lots of pic's and videos. I'll try to get some posted up. Many thanks to Showerguy, his wife and all that helped put the whole thing together. It was great to meet lots of the people we see posting here. Many awesome saws! Some were even loud.....


----------



## showrguy (May 3, 2014)

great day guys,
was great to meet all of you who were here..........you f-kers sure did make a mess outa the place though....hehe
should have some pictures soon too.......momma's got a killer headache at the moment, so i don't wanna bug her about pictures right now...
i REALLY appreciate all the help with this thing..
hope everybody had a great time.. 
i'm whooped,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you guys wore me out......it'll be an extended stay in the hot tub tonight...


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2014)

speaking of momma what was her name so I can tell the people from the office that I met her


----------



## Grey (May 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> thanks to all that came.it wouldn't have been so much fun without ya.thanks to spencerpaving for tweaking my 026.thanks again to showrguy and mrs.showrgal for everything.
> ok whats the date next year?  pics inthe morning.


Many thanks to Showrguy and Mrs. Showrgal and Farmer Steve, and to everyone who let me run their saws. Awesome event!


----------



## dff110 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks to Showrguy and Mrs Showrguy for the incredible hospitality, and amazing food. Was an awesome time. 

I have locked away my checkbook, and resisting the urge to get myself one of those fancy ported saws like I ran today. Awesome time talking with everyone, and I have to say, Dozerdan you build some screaming saws!


----------



## redfin (May 3, 2014)

Just walked in the door. Awesome day! Ambush thanks so much for letting me run some of your big boys. My wife saw the smile on my face running the kart saw. On the way home she said "your gonna have one of those arnt you?". 

Chuck thanks again and tell the wifey. The pork was incredible! Good times today fellas.


----------



## showrguy (May 3, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> speaking of momma what was her name so I can tell the people from the office that I met her


 This is momma. My real name is Tracy Baker. I work for Representatives Truitt and Knowles. Truitt is from West Chester and Knowles is from Tamaqua. My headache is easing up, so I'll be posting pictures soon. : )


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i have a chainsaw for u.ya got my #.


Just wanted to hear it went well. 
Sounds like it did.


----------



## redfin (May 3, 2014)

dff110 said:


> Thanks to Showrguy and Mrs Showrguy for the incredible hospitality, and amazing food. Was an awesome time.
> 
> I have locked away my checkbook, and resisting the urge to get myself one of those fancy ported saws like I ran today. Awesome time talking with everyone, and I have to say, Dozerdan you build some screaming saws!



Don't fight it! What was the model Mall you took home today? That is a very interesting saw, as you guys saw today my wife doesn't share my enthusiasm for saws but she did comment on the uniqueness of that saw. 

Today was the first time I got to run some big fast huskies. Definatiately will be adding one of those soon.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 3, 2014)

showrguy said:


> This is momma. My real name is Tracy Baker. I work for Representatives Truitt and Knowles. Truitt is from West Chester and Knowles is from Tamaqua. My headache is easing up, so I'll be posting pictures soon. : )


Try some cranberry wine...... Personal thanks to you for putting up with us. You have a beautiful home and were a fabulous hostess. Thanks again. Duane


----------



## glock37 (May 3, 2014)

Just got home ,Had some rain but im here

Awesome GTG thanks Shower Guy and Mrs

it was great to put a face too the names of the people we talk to on the AS boards

There where some amazing saws there thanks for packing them up and Bringing them to be shown Off

That's 562xp is master piece of a saw ! wow !

Thanks too everyone that helped and Showed up it was fun !

Mike


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 3, 2014)

Give this a try... Now I'll have to ask my teenager how to upload the videos from my phone.


----------



## dff110 (May 3, 2014)

redfin said:


> Don't fight it! What was the model Mall you took home today? That is a very interesting saw, as you guys saw today my wife doesn't share my enthusiasm for saws but she did comment on the uniqueness of that saw.
> 
> Today was the first time I got to run some big fast huskies. Definatiately will be adding one of those soon.




Mall 1mg
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...9ff14f871d8e9f9388256af40015b1bd?OpenDocument

It is an awesome looming saw. I'll work on more of my old mag to bring along next year...hint hint


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 3, 2014)

I owe a stihl torx screw to someone... I can't remember names and I couldn't keep screen names straight..lol. 

We should have done a group shot.

Pm me and I'll get a few out to ya. Thanks so much for letting me steal it from you.


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2014)

It was really nice meeting everyone


----------



## 38f20 (May 3, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> It was really nice meeting everyone


It was nice to meet you too, and your nice new 562. Thanks again for letting me try it out! Today was a blast!


----------



## MGoBlue (May 3, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> I can't believe no one got the Ported 346xpg in the raffle!



It wasn't for lack of trying!!
Thanks again to our hosts! We had a great time, the food was fabulous, and really appreciate running some awesome saws!


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 3, 2014)

Today was awesome, it was great to see the faces behind the names and with perfect weather and a beautiful location you couldn't have asked for a more successful gtg. All you guys are A-1


----------



## MGoBlue (May 3, 2014)




----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2014)

not everyone came to run saws. 
.


----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2014)

Uncle Robs' MM'ed Stihl 070/090. you know it's bad a$$ when it takes two men to start it.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 4, 2014)

That video of the red 660 looked pretty mean who's saw was that?

Smittybilt saws


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 4, 2014)

Thank you both Tracy and Chuck for a wonderful event. The wife and kids really enjoyed it as well. Nice to meet a lot of the people on here face to face. Enjoyed meeting Dan the honored guest. He cracked me up when he really liked the 372 that he forgot that he built. I would have never tried the 32" bar on it but it pulled it no problem. The part where he was running the 562 was nice too. We were going to take pics but decided that it wouldn't be fair to keep evidence like that around. Thanks to Ambull (JP) there were some serious saws in his truck bed.


----------



## Ambull (May 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, kudos to host and hostess!!!! Good to see other people appreciating the "redwood killer" saws.


----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> That video of the red 660 looked pretty mean who's saw was that?
> 
> Smittybilt saws


 insider info has it that it came from new yaaawk.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 4, 2014)

Yeah that saw its mine I sent with Spencer paving. Story I missed the good time. Brett said it was a blast.

Smittybilt saws


----------



## redfin (May 4, 2014)

I'm the schmuck in the video running your saw. That was the first I have run square ground. Very smooth.


----------



## glock37 (May 4, 2014)

After sleeping on yesterdays Great time I came to a conclusion that we all have a CAD problem that needs to be fed by Gathering saws tearing them apart

fixing them and using them and having fun doing it !

I need to be more educated in saws , kinds ,makes and styles of saws to broaden my saw Knowledge ! 

whens the next GTG ?

The time goes by so fast its hard to process everyone that you meet

One more time Thank you Shower Guy Chuck for the Great time and Awesome food

Mike


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Yeah that saw its mine I sent with Spencer paving. Story I missed the good time. Brett said it was a blast.
> 
> Smittybilt saws


i also took that saw for a test drive, brett insisted........she runs really well.........
we'll have to plan better for next time, so that the pa. and ny. gtg's don't fall on consecutive weekends....... that prolly hurt each one just alittle, (as far as attendance)...???

oops, i said "next time",,,,, i don't know if anyone will even wanna do this again next year ??????


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 4, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> not everyone came to run saws. View attachment 348474
> .


All they had was forks. I needed a shovel!


----------



## skippysphins (May 4, 2014)

I'm game for another gtg.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 4, 2014)

Ambull said:


> Thanks guys, kudos to host and hostess!!!! Good to see other people appreciating the "redwood killer" saws.


Thanks for bringing your FLEET. Those are some kick a$$ fun to run beasts..!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 4, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i also took that saw for a test drive, brett insisted........she runs really well.........
> we'll have to plan better for next time, so that the pa. and ny. gtg's don't fall on consecutive weekends....... that prolly hurt each one just alittle, (as far as attendance)...???
> 
> oops, i said "next time",,,,, i don't know if anyone will even wanna do this again next year ??????


Every body loves a comedian. Loved your joke about the pork falling apart.... Thanks again!


----------



## PA Dan (May 4, 2014)

oops, i said "next time",,,,, i don't know if anyone will even wanna do this again next year ??????[/QUOTE]



I hope there's a next time I missed this one!


----------



## MGoBlue (May 4, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i also took that saw for a test drive, brett insisted........she runs really well.........




Didn't post because of an ill timed pan across the entire scene.
I wanted to ask about the photographer with the large lenses. Is there a chance I/we can get some of his images in full resolution. I noticed him taking a few of my son and I'd love to have a copy [or more].


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Didn't post because of an ill timed pan across the entire scene.
> I wanted to ask about the photographer with the large lenses. Is there a chance I/we can get some of his images in full resolution. I noticed him taking a few of my son and I'd love to have a copy [or more].



ahh, i see, you got wifey's bubble but in that pan across the scene, hehe.. (hope she don't see that !!!)
the guy with the fancy camera stuff is my buddy denny, he's gonna send all his shots to the wifey so she can post em......i'm sure they will be really good..
she was gonna post a bunch last night, but when she went to do it, she found that she took em in raw, and they had to be converted to j-pig, whatever the hell that means ???
right now we got a bunch of cackling hens here for some kind of wedding thingy...
it's funny when they pulled up, looked around at all the cookies and saw dust, logs, ect. then they get outa their cars with that "what the hell happened here" look on their face..
i told em,,,,,i don't know how this happened,,,, a buncha guys showed up here yeaserday with chainsaws and made a mess.........priceless !!!


----------



## MGoBlue (May 4, 2014)

Lol! Let me know if ya want to get rid of that vid.
Looking forward to the pictures. Hopefully we didn't dust up his equipment too much. The roof angle will be neat!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 4, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i also took that saw for a test drive, brett insisted........she runs really well.........
> we'll have to plan better for next time, so that the pa. and ny. gtg's don't fall on consecutive weekends....... that prolly hurt each one just alittle, (as far as attendance)...???
> 
> oops, i said "next time",,,,, i don't know if anyone will even wanna do this again next year ??????


Yeah I really wanted to head to you're gtg but we had a mandatory supervisors meeting at work that I couldn't get out of. Brett and I usually hit all the gtgs that are within 3 to 4 hours. They are always a blast

Smittybilt saws


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2014)

pictures....
here are the one's my buddy dennis small took (if i can do this right)
http://www.dennissmallimages.com/baker


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Lol! Let me know if ya want to get rid of that vid.
> Looking forward to the pictures. Hopefully we didn't dust up his equipment too much. The roof angle will be neat!


 This is the owner of the bubble butt. No need to get rid of it. Regardless of what showrguy says....he likes that bubble butt! lol


----------



## spencerpaving (May 4, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Thank you both Tracy and Chuck for a wonderful event. The wife and kids really enjoyed it as well. Nice to meet a lot of the people on here face to face. Enjoyed meeting Dan the honored guest. He cracked me up when he really liked the 372 that he forgot that he built. I would have never tried the 32" bar on it but it pulled it no problem. The part where he was running the 562 was nice too. We were going to take pics but decided that it wouldn't be fair to keep evidence like that around. Thanks to Ambull (JP) there were some serious saws in his truck bed.





showrguy said:


> pictures....
> here are the one's my buddy dennis small took (if i can do this right)
> http://www.dennissmallimages.com/baker


Wow awesome pics! Can the images be purchased from him?


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2014)

More pictures. Sorry. I didn't have time to do any editing. If you like any of them, and want work done to them, let me know. I'll take care of that for you. Feel free to download and use any of them.
Mrs. Showrguy.


spencerpaving said:


> Wow awesome pics! Can the images be purchased from him?


 
yea, brett,
if he'd want anything i'm sure it would'nt be much..
now, if ya want em printed and framed, that's gonna be another story..(printing's not so bad, framing is expensive)


----------



## redfin (May 4, 2014)

Chuck tell your buddy he does some very nice work with the lens.


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2014)

i don't know how or why, but the pictures the wife took are the ones that are in my above posts, she started to upload em, then left for a movie with family..
there are more than what showed up cause it would'nt take em all at one time......and i don't know how to do it...
the ones that my buddy with the big camera and lenses took are all in the thingy i copied and posted (d.s.images) hope i don't get in trouble for that...
if any of you guys that want any pictures from him and can't figure out how to contact him directly, let me know................he had a good time too..


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 4, 2014)

I think that it will limit how many you can put on one post


----------



## PA Dan (May 4, 2014)

showrguy said:


> pictures....
> here are the one's my buddy dennis small took (if i can do this right)
> http://www.dennissmallimages.com/baker



Awesome pictures! Felt like I was there!


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 4, 2014)

Very nice pictures and videos from everyone, hell even my wife wanted to see them


----------



## MGoBlue (May 4, 2014)

showrguy said:


> if any of you guys that want any pictures from him and can't figure out how to contact him directly, let me know................he had a good time too..



I'd like to get some of his pictures full res. Let me know how to get in touch with him please. The website doesn't seem to have contact info. I only found a partial email address. Lots of pictures of the boy in there . The one looking through the window is really cool. I appreciate his work!

And most internet boards that I'm a part of do have image limits. Probably what happened.


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2014)

Chainsaws are just so loud.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaws are just so loud.


Especially the one someone monkeyed with.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 4, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Especially the one someone monkeyed with.


I haven't had it in big wood yet.
Buried full length noodling I needed another tooth on the sprocket.


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2014)

So the 090 runs ok?


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> So the 090 runs ok?


Brett called me and said it was impressive.


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2014)

I was hoping it turned out good. I run so damn many ported saws that it's tough to tell anymore. 

This 262XP I just did is "special"......that I could be sure of.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I was hoping it turned out good. I run so damn many ported saws that it's tough to tell anymore.
> 
> This 262XP I just did is "special"......that I could be sure of.


'Splain Lucy!!"


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2014)

It is a saw I re-ported...

...more compression, and finger ports. 

WOW


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaws are just so loud.


 wish you were closer buddy................you woulda had a nice time here...
there were saws from many different builders,,,,,,,, there was no builder wars/trash talk stuff going on..

don't tell anyone,,,,,,,,,, but dozerdan even left here with a ms461 to operate on..............he even admitted, that he REALLY likes that saw.....


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2014)

Dan does good work. He's been porting saws for many years.....


----------



## LowVolt (May 4, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a blast.

I know someone will have some smart ace comment but damn you guys had some big wood.


----------



## glock37 (May 4, 2014)

We kept cuttin an cuttin we still had wood !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 4, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast.
> 
> I know someone will have some smart ace comment but damn you guys had some big wood.


Around here it's hard to find wood that's much bigger then the pieces that were there


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 5, 2014)

That was a nice piece of ash.


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2014)

This GTG was the sole reason I joined AS. I met some really nice and knowledgeable people and I'm going to "hang around" now. The hosts were fantastic people with a tremendous place for a party. a special thanks to Woodchipper for being the driving force to get this started.


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for coming! 


gary s said:


> This GTG was the sole reason I joined AS. I met some really nice and knowledgeable people and I'm going to "hang around" now. The hosts were fantastic people with a tremendous place for a party. a special thanks to Woodchipper for being the driving force to get this started.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It is a saw I re-ported...
> 
> ...more compression, and finger ports.
> 
> WOW


Is there a video?


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 5, 2014)

Looks like you all had a great time. For a more realistic sound, I like to run several of the vids at the same time. Music to my ears!


----------



## redfin (May 5, 2014)

showrguy said:


> wish you were closer buddy................you woulda had a nice time here...
> there were saws from many different builders,,,,,,,, there was no builder wars/trash talk stuff going on..
> 
> don't tell anyone,,,,,,,,,, but dozerdan even left here with a ms461 to operate on..............he even admitted, that he REALLY likes that saw.....



Haha yeah he told me I have the wrong color saws but did tell ne he likes the 461.


----------



## JustCuttin' (May 5, 2014)

I had a great time. Showrguy, your hospitality was amazing, thank you for hosting. The guys that I met and talked to were great. Being able to run so many different saws at one time was so much fun. I sure hope that this first annual turns into a second annual.

I am a Stihl guy at heart, but that Mastermind 562 was impressive. It was a joy to run. I believe that it was Skippy's.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Is there a video?



No sir.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2014)

There's just no way to keep enough wood here to make all the videos I'd like to make. 

Then you also must consider that AS has turned into a site full of newbies intent of telling us that every thing posted is being done wrong.

Sorta takes the fun out of the place.....know what I mean?


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> There's just no way to keep enough wood here to make all the videos I'd like to make.
> 
> Then you also must consider that AS has turned into a site full of newbies intent of telling us that every thing posted is being done wrong.
> 
> Sorta takes the fun out of the place.....know what I mean?


 you mean like, all the nails you used in your new shop, rusted out, and it fall dawn go boom !!!


----------



## 38f20 (May 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> There's just no way to keep enough wood here to make all the videos I'd like to make.
> 
> Then you also must consider that AS has turned into a site full of newbies intent of telling us that every thing posted is being done wrong.
> 
> Sorta takes the fun out of the place.....know what I mean?


It's people like you, and everyone in this thread, that keep me returning to AS. I appreciate anything you have to offer and without people like you this would be a pretty boring place to visit. I know i dont have much to offer here (newbie) so i usually just lurk in the background and try to learn as much as i can.


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> I'd like to get some of his pictures full res. Let me know how to get in touch with him please. The website doesn't seem to have contact info. I only found a partial email address. Lots of pictures of the boy in there . The one looking through the window is really cool. I appreciate his work!
> 
> And most internet boards that I'm a part of do have image limits. Probably what happened.


 he's gonna add em to his site.
he wanted to get em to me as soon as possible, so i could share..
i talked to him last night to let him know how well his pictures were liked and appreciate..//.........he said he had his shutter speed setat 1/5000ths of a second and still could'nt stop the chain in the pictures..


----------



## 38f20 (May 5, 2014)

Good morning chuck, I want to thank you again for the great time saturday. Maybe i'll see you this weekend, if you are around Sunday i will stop up on the 4 wheeler.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2014)

showrguy said:


> you mean like, all the nails you used in your new shop, rusted out, and it fall dawn go boom !!!


 and don't forget the termite lovin insulation he used.


----------



## redfin (May 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> There's just no way to keep enough wood here to make all the videos I'd like to make.
> 
> Then you also must consider that AS has turned into a site full of newbies intent of telling us that every thing posted is being done wrong.
> 
> Sorta takes the fun out of the place.....know what I mean?



Ahh the wonders of the interets. Very much enjoy reading and absorbing the knowledge you bring to this board Randy.

Thank you.


----------



## glock37 (May 5, 2014)

John how many saws at the GTG where ported by Randy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)

I had 2 of randys, 1 dans.


----------



## glock37 (May 5, 2014)

I had 3 of Randy's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 5, 2014)

The Oh-Nine-Oh that Brett Spencer had. 
I got to get that into some big wood.


----------



## glock37 (May 5, 2014)

That thing was a beast 

I was sore watching them starting and cutting with it 

Awesome saw 

How do guys use that thing all day long in the old days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)

Skippys new 562 from Randy.


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

i had 3, done by randy, ms260, ms441m-tronic, ms880..
and a ms460 that brad snelling did...

edit: dozerdan's interwebs are all whacked out, (incase any of you are wondering why he is'nt involved in conversation here)


----------



## redfin (May 5, 2014)

glock37 said:


> John how many saws at the GTG where ported by Randy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would hazard a guess at least eight.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> The Oh-Nine-Oh that Brett Spencer had.
> I got to get that into some big wood.


 still have a a big hunk of that maple over at dads. just as big if not bigger than the one at the GTG.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2014)

Just for everyone there were 23 members at the GTG. unless someone didn't sign the book.i don't know if the guy from canada signed the book. i didn't catch his name.


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

i did'nt sign it, i meant to, but i had a couple of other things going on, so i forgeted. : )


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> still have a a big hunk of that maple over at dads. just as big if not bigger than the one at the GTG.


We can do that!!!


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i did'nt sign it, i meant to, but i had a couple of other things going on, so i forgeted. : )


 i knew u were kinda busy so i put ya on.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 5, 2014)

glock37 said:


> John how many saws at the GTG where ported by Randy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had two there and left quite a few take them for a ride. 038 super/mag conv. and a Non-MT 261 wearing 18"X 3/8


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> still have a a big hunk of that maple over at dads. just as big if not bigger than the one at the GTG.


Better get ambull on the phone and have Randy ship his test saws up since he is lacking the lumber.


----------



## Chris-PA (May 5, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a nice day, and a cool place to have it at too. Those were some impressive chunks of wood!


----------



## redfin (May 5, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I had two there and left quite a few take them for a ride. 038 super/mag conv. and a Non-MT 261 wearing 18"X 3/8


I wish I knew there was a ported 261.


----------



## glock37 (May 5, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I had two there and left quite a few take them for a ride. 038 super/mag conv. and a Non-MT 261 wearing 18"X 3/8



Duane i missed running your 038 i got sidetracked maybe the next one I can thanks anyway


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 5, 2014)

redfin said:


> I wish I knew there was a ported 261.



I ran one at the GTG, ported by Randy, of course I can not remember who had it.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2014)

hey woodchipper, (and everyone else)just to put a bug in your ear.May 2,2015 is the first saturday in may next year.


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> hey woodchipper, (and everyone else)just to put a bug in your ear.May 2,2015 is the first saturday in may next year.



Hey, that's all Chucks doings now. I am down and will be there whenever it(if) is.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> GTG in Pa would be nice





woodchipper95 said:


> Hey, that's all Chucks doings now. I am down and will be there whenever it(if) is.


 
hey you started it.


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> hey woodchipper, (and everyone else)just to put a bug in your ear.May 2,2015 is the first saturday in may next year.


 i was allready looking for a spot that i could carry what's left of the monster wood, set it down and cover it, "for, just in case we have one next year"....
those damm wood chips ain't blowin away quite as easilly as i thought they would..
i've hauled 4 backhoe bucket loads of cookies, and one bucket load full of saw dust/chips..........i thinks there's still another bucket load of saw dust/chips to go... 
and that damm COOKIE that brett/spencer paving sawed off of that chunk of ash with robs ported 090 must weigh 2 hundred pounds or more..(it's pretty fat towards the bottom)


----------



## spencerpaving (May 5, 2014)

showrguy said:


> i was allready looking for a spot that i could carry what's left of the monster wood, set it down and cover it, "for, just in case we have one next year"....
> those damm wood chips ain't blowin away quite as easilly as i thought they would..
> i've hauled 4 backhoe bucket loads of cookies, and one bucket load full of saw dust/chips..........i thinks there's still another bucket load of saw dust/chips to go...
> and that damm COOKIE that brett/spencer paving sawed off of that chunk of ash with robs ported 090 must weigh 2 hundred pounds or more..(it's pretty fat towards the bottom)


Sounds like everything went according to plan! When you run a 090 for more than five min you just want the cut to be done! Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 5, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Sounds like everything went according to plan! When you run a 090 for more than five min you just want the cut to be done! Lol


Next time we'll drop the rakers a little.......


----------



## redfin (May 5, 2014)

I'd like to see the dyno numbers on that saw.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)

redfin said:


> I'd like to see the dyno numbers on that saw.


I should have stopped by his work on the way in and asked nice to "borrow" it.


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

I'll try this again. The system will only allow me to upload ten photos at a time. Here are 10 more. I will just continue to post ten at a time until they're all uploaded.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 5, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Sounds like everything went according to plan! When you run a 090 for more than five min you just want the cut to be done! Lol


Too much of a good thing! It sure sounded cool ; )


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 5, 2014)

showrguy said:


> I'll try this again. The system will only allow me to upload ten photos at a time. Here are 10 more. I will just continue to post ten at a time until they're all uploaded.


Hey, you should make that lower left photo your avitar. Good Pic of Showerguy!


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)

They may be young but they know how to hammer on a super 2 and bark does not go on the stack.


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

Some more......


----------



## LowVolt (May 5, 2014)

When you add photos at the top of the first photo you can click insert the full image in post or something like that. No biggie, just an FYI. It just makes viewing the photos easier.


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 5, 2014)

TE="farmer steve, post: 4804976, member: 109594"]hey you started it.[/QUOTE]

Guilty as charged


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

This is a really slow process. I think I have about 80 pictures, so there'll be a lot of posts!


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2014)

I will post the rest tomorrow. Good night. 
Mrsshowrguy


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 5, 2014)

Nj


showrguy said:


> This is a really slow process. I think I have about 80 pictures, so there'll be a lot of posts!


Its ok, we all love and appreciate the photos a ton!


----------



## Grey (May 5, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> I had 2 of randys, 1 dans.


Gross underestimation. At least 6 Masterminds and several Dan's were in my hands at the HTC, FWIW. Amazing what these beasts can do without EPA regulations.


----------



## showrguy (May 6, 2014)

showrguy said:


> pictures....
> here are the one's my buddy dennis small took (if i can do this right)
> http://www.dennissmallimages.com/baker


hey guys,
denny sent me this email today, for anyone who wanted to get any of the super good pictures from saturdays festivities..
there's now a menu button he turned on in the top left corner,, seems you can get any size ya like.......i copied it, so i'm gonna try this pasty thingy...here we gooooo..

from dennis small, to me...
I turned on the sell feature so if they really want to get something, they can get a 4x6 through a large one12x18. Prices are a little more than when I print them because ordering through the site goes to MPIX and they take credit cards and ship direct. They can add a frame if they want to.
Click upper left corner and add to cart. They can crop size after it’s in the cart or let it go and I will before the order is complete.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 9, 2014)

http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/4460056988.html

For the North east guys


----------



## LowVolt (May 9, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/4460056988.html
> 
> For the North east guys


Wow, heck of a deal right there.


----------



## dozerdan (May 27, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Thank you both Tracy and Chuck for a wonderful event. The wife and kids really enjoyed it as well. Nice to meet a lot of the people on here face to face. Enjoyed meeting Dan the honored guest. He cracked me up when he really liked the 372 that he forgot that he built. I would have never tried the 32" bar on it but it pulled it no problem. The part where he was running the 562 was nice too. We were going to take pics but decided that it wouldn't be fair to keep evidence like that around. Thanks to Ambull (JP) there were some serious saws in his truck bed.


 
You should have taken a picture with me running one of Randy's 562s. I wouldn't have cared and that saw was strong.
I remember telling you that your 372 sounded good and asking who built it. I port so many and I never see people faces, I didnt know that it was one of mine. LOL

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (May 27, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> CZ. They make a micro Mauser that has a hammer forged barrel and a single set trigger. CZ 527. Google it.




I have one in a 22 Hornet.

Later
Dan


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 27, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> I have one in a 22 Hornet.
> 
> Later
> Dan


I got them in 223.........


----------



## dozerdan (May 27, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> I got them in 223.........



My CZ replaced my ANSCHUTZ 1432 in 22 Hornet . My 1432 had some bad throat erosion.
Keep your eye out for a factory 222 barrel for a Sako Riihimaki or L46. I have the JC Higgins model 52 in 222 with the one in 16 twist that I want to swap.
I was looking forward to seeing you at the GTG, sorry you couldn't make it.

Later
Dan


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 27, 2014)

dozerdan said:


> My CZ replaced my ANSCHUTZ 1432 in 22 Hornet . My 1432 had some bad throat erosion.
> Keep your eye out for a factory 222 barrel for a Sako Riihimaki or L46. I have the JC Higgins model 52 in 222 with the one in 16 twist that I want to swap.
> I was looking forward to seeing you at the GTG, sorry you couldn't make it.
> 
> ...


Once I finish settling in I'll cruise up.
I will have a CZ 223 barrel soon.......making a quarter bore. 
Over at 24 Hourcampfire they have triple deuce stuff from time to time.
Wanted to get there but the whole food/shelter thing. 
I work weekends.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Trying to post some video... I need you guys to help with who is running what etc. Just quote the post and comment. Thanks!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine said unsupported format


----------



## showrguy (Jun 12, 2014)

mine said "currently being processed"..


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Wagnerworks with my Masterminded 038 mag conv. in the avitar wood AKA hard maple crotch. Randy ported the fresh Tecomec top end kit that I ordered from watsonr (weedeaterman) and rebuilt the whole saw. Only the second tank of fuel on the day of GTG


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Gear Drive David Bradley and a Masterminded Stihl take on the Avitar Maple...


That's Grey with my 038 at the far end. He looks happy! dff110 has the DB on the near side, and woodchipper95 gets a close up phone pic.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Wagnerworks runs a little Dolmar first, then ambull runs the BIG 090

Stihl041s, is this your saw?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Redfin runs a Big Mac!


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 12, 2014)

nice vids Duane. hi Chuck.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

I need some help as far as WHO is running WHAT so just quote the post and add comments (please)


----------



## spencerpaving (Jun 12, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I need some help as far as WHO is running WHAT so just quote the post and add comments (please)



That's ambull running the saw...I'm the gorgeous guy watching with his arms crossed and I think glock37 is standing next to me


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Homie Gear drive with just the audio of dozer dan's Johnnie in the backround


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

woodchipper95


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Spencerpaving with the Stihl 090


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

These vids were off my phone, not the best, but what great memories! Thanks to Chuck and all the others that got it set up, and did the hard work so we could play Lumberjack


----------



## Grey (Jun 12, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Wagnerworks with my MM038 mag conv. in the avitar wood AKA hard maple crotch



I ran that saw at the GTG. IT IS A BEAST!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Grey said:


> I ran that saw at the GTG. IT IS A BEAST!


You're in the second vid I posted. I will edit because I misspelled your handle. DW


----------



## Grey (Jun 12, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> You're in the second vid I posted. I will edit because I misspelled your handle. DW


Yep, that's my beer gut. Can't vouch for the saw, but I was definitely happy. Can't wait for next year's GTG. I've picked up a few new/old saws and I'm working on them as we speak!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Grey said:


> Yep, that's my beer gut. Can't vouch for the saw, but I was definitely happy. Can't wait for next year's GTG. I've picked up a few new/old saws and I'm working on them as we speak!


I'll vouch for the saw.....I keep track of things...... Like my saw..... and who has it & stuff


----------



## Grey (Jun 12, 2014)

Your 038 is one fine machine!


----------



## Grey (Jun 12, 2014)

P.S. love your new avatar. That log was almost too nice to cut into cookies. Would have made some really cool lumber.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 12, 2014)

Grey said:


> Your 038 is one fine machine!


All the credit goes to Randy. I just pay the bills!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey... Someone has to pay! 

That is a wicked 038. There were few saws I ran that day that didn't leave me smiling. 

I will say,... The gtg wasn't very good for me. . Ambull messed up my saw plan by letting me run his saws.... I want one of each of them!


----------



## dff110 (Jun 13, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Couple old Stihls take on the Avitar Maple
> 
> 
> I think that's Grey with my 038 at the far end? He looks happy!




That is me on the end with my David Bradley gear drive (with the chain pretty dull)


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 13, 2014)

dff110 said:


> That is me on the end with my David Bradley gear drive (with the chain pretty dull)


 dff110,i showed my dad some pics of the DB.he remembered that was the first saw he bought.probably the first saw i ever ran 40 couple of years ago.


----------



## redfin (Jun 13, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


>




Man that saw makes that goofy redfin look good.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 13, 2014)

redfin said:


> Man that saw makes that goofy redfin look good.


I thought that was you, I just met so many people that day and have bad case of CRS

Was that one of Ambull's muscle saws?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jun 13, 2014)

I was a little concerned when I saw the start of that video. I wasn't sure what Duane was going for as the "focus" of the shot. Lol.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 13, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I was a little concerned when I saw the start of that video. I wasn't sure what Duane was going for as the "focus" of the shot. Lol.


Hey, keep yer' bar outta' the dirt....


----------



## redfin (Jun 13, 2014)

Wasn't grey the one who commented on my chaps?


----------



## redfin (Jun 13, 2014)

If it was maybe he was the one taking the video.


----------



## Grey (Jun 13, 2014)

redfin said:


> Wasn't grey the one who commented on my chaps?


I made a comment about chaps, but I didn't take any videos.


----------



## redfin (Jun 13, 2014)

Grey said:


> I made a comment about chaps, but I didn't take any videos.


Haha, good to hear from you man. My wifey likes my bum in those chaps.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jun 13, 2014)

redfin said:


> Wasn't grey the one who commented on my chaps?


That made me lol.


----------



## dff110 (Jun 14, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> dff110,i showed my dad some pics of the DB.he remembered that was the first saw he bought.probably the first saw i ever ran 40 couple of years ago.



I love that saw, and finally got a pack of files for it. I'll have two old Remington'S running next year, and I'm going to do my very best to have that 2 man running for next year!

It should hit my bench in a few weeks


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Jul 2, 2014)

totally off subject but I figure one of u guys will know. I am looking for a alaskin sawmill to use. cut two big trees down and the woman would like some table tops cut from them. any info would b great. thanks.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe look through the milling forum on here, not sure what your looking for but maybe they could help ya out some


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 2, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Maybe look through the milling forum on here, not sure what your looking for but maybe they could help ya out some


He has a PM.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 3, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Maybe look through the milling forum on here, not sure what your looking for but maybe they could help ya out some


hi Nate. hows the racing going. wanna come see ya when your at Lincoln this summer.FS.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey it's goin good, hope the same goes for you. I'm not racing anymore since having our daughter all but a year ago now. Just my brother and my cousin are racing yet.


----------



## MGoBlue (Jul 5, 2014)

Pulled a few more pics off my sons phone:


----------



## Grey (Jul 5, 2014)

Great pict MGoBlue.


----------



## dff110 (Jul 7, 2014)

There was a few guys interested in my 2 man saw. Might be interested in checking this out:

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/4555801249.html

I don't need anymore projects.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 9, 2014)

just a bug in your ear. May 2, 2015 is the first Saturday in may.


----------



## showrguy (Aug 26, 2014)

you guys think this thread aughta now be un-stickied, to make some more space on the front/first page ??


----------



## redfin (Aug 26, 2014)

Na, we just need to start talking about the next Pa gtg.


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 26, 2014)

redfin said:


> Na, we just need to start talking about the next Pa gtg.


same here. see post #1007. if we unstickie it it will get lost in the AS archives.


----------



## showrguy (Aug 26, 2014)

redfin said:


> Na, we just need to start talking about the next Pa gtg.


 yea john,
but that's about a half a year from now,,,,,,,,,,silly...
maybe this whole chainsaw fad thingy we got goin on will fade away by then ???

hey steve,
don't take this the wrong way, but, i look at your wood everyday...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Aug 26, 2014)

showrguy said:


> yea john,
> but that's about a half a year from now,,,,,,,,,,silly...
> maybe this whole chainsaw fad thingy we got goin on will fade away by then ???
> 
> ...


I seen it the other day too steve


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 27, 2014)

showrguy said:


> yea john,
> but that's about a half a year from now,,,,,,,,,,silly...
> maybe this whole chainsaw fad thingy we got goin on will fade away by then ???
> 
> ...





Nate66n1 said:


> I seen it the other day too steve


----------



## s13rymos (Sep 22, 2014)

Been gone for awhile.. Looks like i missed a good GTG.. I hope there will be another one next year!


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 23, 2014)

s13rymos said:


> Been gone for awhile.. Looks like i missed a good GTG.. I hope there will be another one next year!



yes you did. looks like close to home for you too. still waiting on getting our plans together for spring 2015.
Steve


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 24, 2014)

http://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/4680818065.html

Anyone here?


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 24, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> http://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/4680818065.html
> 
> Anyone here?


 thats a a good one. i wonder what that equates per cord.


----------



## showrguy (Sep 24, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> http://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/4680818065.html
> 
> Anyone here?


 oh my gawd,
i coulda retired after the gtg...
wonder what he gets for sawdust ??


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 24, 2014)

Lots of weddings in late spring early summer. If you commit to having a GTG in your driveway, I will commit to making a few hundred cookies! (no charge) Say YES!


----------



## showrguy (Sep 24, 2014)

welp,
i kinda thought someone that has a better setup spot for it than me might step up by next spring ??
but if not, i'll do it again....
the monster chunks are still here and clean..
we'll see..
i still think that this thread should be un-stickied though, for the good of the community...


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 24, 2014)

Your new job title: professional tree cookie cutter


----------



## Nate66n1 (Sep 24, 2014)

showrguy said:


> welp,
> i kinda thought someone that has a better setup spot for it than me might step up by next spring ??
> but if not, i'll do it again....
> the monster chunks are still here and clean..
> ...


That gives me a idea. Que the wheels turning


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 30, 2014)

Instead of cutting cookies we could cut firewood lengths .


----------



## Grey (Sep 30, 2014)

I like the fw length idea, but we'll a whole lot more logs...


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 30, 2014)

We had plenty last spring


----------



## Grey (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah, but I didn't have my ported MS461 last yeah (haha, just kidding)


----------



## showrguy (Sep 30, 2014)

i tried to get a tri-axle load of logs before the gtg, but with the loooonnnnnggggggg, cooolllldddddd winter we had, absolutely nobody had any loads of logs available early spring..
that's when i usually like to get em, so i can cut, split stack, before summer heat and bugs,,,,,,,,,,............ saws, heat and bugs don't make me happy all at the same time..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 1, 2014)

If I owned all the land I live on, we could get together and cut my firewood. I have at least ten trees to lop up including some decent logs. The ole man isn't keen on large numbers of strangers with chainsaws invading his property no matter how much I vouch for you guys.. Maybe we could have a mini fall firewood gtg?


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Wagnerwerks, what is the best way to get in touch with DozerDan? I think I have my safe sold & the money is going into a saw.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 5, 2014)

[email protected]
570 658 6232


----------



## showrguy (Oct 5, 2014)

anybody know who's ms461 he took home with em from the gtg ??


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought it was the member GREY maybe?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 5, 2014)

Not mine


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't think it was greys saw, he's sending to MonkeyMind.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gotcha, wasn't sure


----------



## showrguy (Oct 5, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I thought it was the member GREY maybe?


 did you take that cute little ms200t to bed with ya last night ??
i know you love workin on them little saws...........hope the wife did'nt get mad...
left the casino with $400.00 more than what i got there with last night.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 5, 2014)

No I haven't got into the 200 yet, although I did a lot of reading on it. Got the 660 in a million little pieces and a insert back in the hole. Hopefully get it all together for Wednesday. You might need that extra 400 that you got last night when I'm through with this little top handle lol. I'm just pullin your leg on that last part


----------



## Grey (Oct 5, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I thought it was the member GREY maybe?


Not mine last year, and yes Randy has mine.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 6, 2014)

showrguy said:


> anybody know who's ms461 he took home with em from the gtg ??


 i'm pretty sure it was Stihl 660 cutter (Curt) from shippensburg but not sure. i sent him a pm back in aug. to see if he had got it back but didn't hear back.


----------



## showrguy (Oct 6, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i'm pretty sure it was Stihl 660 cutter (Curt) from shippensburg but not sure. i sent him a pm back in aug. to see if he had got it back but didn't hear back.


 aahhh,
they were a fun group of guys....
well,,,,,,,,
right up untill they broked my 880 and tried to steal my 441cm, (both done by randy).........hehehe


----------



## glock37 (Oct 14, 2014)

Any word on the next gtg shower guy 
It was a really fun time at the last one u had 

If there is any idea on a saw build off got too start early the cad is bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Oct 14, 2014)

Any idea on saw let's keep it cheap and parts plentiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (Oct 14, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Any word on the next gtg shower guy
> It was a really fun time at the last one u had
> 
> If there is any idea on a saw build off got too start early the cad is bad
> ...


 
oh, we'll be having one for sure..
details ?? too far out right now..
will it be here ?? i dunno for sure..
talked to a couple of other guys that were here that showed interest in hosting, so we'll see.......wish i had more flat spot for setup..
the pictures i saw of the one the georgia boys had a few weeks ago looked like the perfect spot for a gtg,,,, he11, you could even fly in on your own airplane..
saw buildoff ??? i dunno ??? got mixed feelings about that, sometimes ends up in a builder war when the stopwatches come out, i'd hate to see that happen..
i do have a plan to make clean up alot easier though.......40x60 tarp.... or pave the upper/last 300 feet of my driveway and parking area...
the tarp i allready have, the asphalt is a lil more expensive, lol..


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 31, 2014)

bump.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 8, 2014)

just a how ya doin.


----------



## gary s (Dec 8, 2014)

showrguy and his lovely lady did a fantastic job of hosting but if someone else wants to do it that's cool also, just so long as someone hosts one.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 18, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## redfin (Dec 18, 2014)

Vvvvvvvvv


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 18, 2014)

You cold up there? Put some wood on the fire.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 24, 2014)

just a merry christmas to all my keystone friends. have a great one.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas back at you and to the rest of the pa boys.
Chris


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 24, 2014)

I sure don't want to get hopes up, but I have the ideal place for the next gtg (Not to discount the gratious hosts of the past). We have a camp ground in the woods behind my house and were logging our woods this year. I'm working on it if shower guy is interested in it moving around. I'm not making you all food though (who could live up to last year anyway) and there wouldn't be any alcohol allowed. 

I just have to convince my dad. His land, his call.


----------



## redfin (Dec 24, 2014)

Kris' PA gtg II. Woo hoo!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 24, 2014)

Kris, Tell him we'll be good...we promise.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 24, 2014)

I think he's most worried about someone cutting a leg off and suing him. 
I don't want to push it on you guys either. I'm just saying I can see if he'll let it happen here if we need 

It will be a bit farther for some, but Duane will be all in.. Lol. 
I am a lot closer for the Pittsburg gang. Maybe we could cross contaminate...


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 24, 2014)

I was at a party last night with Glock37 and Sawmikaze and we talked about having one out our way sometime next year!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 24, 2014)

Once a year is a loooong wait. Once a month sounds about right!  I think all of us would sign a "hold harmless" waiver.
By far, the coolest thing I have done this year. So, yes, I'm all in


----------



## redfin (Dec 24, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I am a lot closer for the Pittsburg gang. Maybe we could cross contaminate...


 
Hey! what about us central Pa folks? And no i wont mix my oils with you Kris!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey John if we have one closer to Pittsburgh it will be just off the PA Turnpike near Irwin. Should be less than than two hours from you!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah.... I'm about a central as it gets. I live half way between Harrisburg and state college, right off rt322.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 24, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Once a year is a loooong wait. Once a month sounds about right!  I think all of us would sign a "hold harmless" waiver.
> By far, the coolest thing I have done this year. So, yes, I'm all in


I was thinking the same on all three.... Maybe a winter fun day. I have some decent trees to cut up.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 25, 2014)

i still have the signs.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 25, 2014)

w


Wagnerwerks said:


> I sure don't want to get hopes up, but I have the ideal place for the next gtg (Not to discount the gratious hosts of the past). We have a camp ground in the woods behind my house and were logging our woods this year. I'm working on it if shower guy is interested in it moving around. I'm not making you all food though (who could live up to last year anyway) and there wouldn't be any alcohol allowed.
> 
> I just have to convince my dad. His land, his call.



hey, no problem on my end if you wanna host.......
i offered to do the first one only because nobody else seemed to be able to at the time..
yer not cookin too ??????? WHAT......lol..
liability------shmilability--------- that's another good reason to have a backhoe on site............... "oh, you did something dumb and hurt yourself ??"
"you need to get my insurance information ??" "give me about 10 minutes and we can discuss this out back, around the corner"...
drinkin and runnin saws don't mix well, i agree........after the saws are away i'd have no problem if a guy wanted to crack a beer and bs's with the folks.......... i'd say we had a VERY responsible group of guys and gals at the last one..
i still have "big wood" that farmer steve and nate661 brough for the last one, if it's okay with them we could figure out how to get it relocated....you need something strong to move it around, it's HEAVY !!
we will need a new thread though for this years gtg, once it's decided where it's gonna be..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 25, 2014)

Like I said.. It will be up to dad.
I agree.... Last years crowd was great. I'm in no way saying I think someone will be a schmuck, I'm just voicing my dad's thoughts. Pop is an awesome guy. I live on two acres surrounded by his land and I go by his rules when I hit acre 2.01. The campground is his and has a no adult beverages allowed policy, saws or not. That's why I mentioned it.
As for food, if it goes farther, we can chat about it. 
I don't have anything as big as the leftover logs. I can push them around though. Think I can pull them with my golf cart?
I do have a hoe attachment & skid loader available if it would come to that..


----------



## showrguy (Dec 25, 2014)

welp,
the problem you have with pushing them around is dirt getting ground into the knooks and crannies, i spent alot of time pressure washing the grime outs them, and they did'nt look all that dirty to start with.
pull with a golf cart ?? hell no, that ain't gonna happen..........would be funny to watch though..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 25, 2014)

I was kidding. We have a skid loader and tractor with a loader. I'm not sure they will lift them around much, but I could have a spot ready to unload them if someone could get them here. No worries. I'll chat with dad soon about it. Better to ease him into it and moms already on board..lol. My wife's not too sure about the whole idea... She doesn't like playing hostess.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 25, 2014)

yea, and you did'nt even tell her yet that she has to cook for everyone............haaa, haaa


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 25, 2014)

Lol... She doesn't even cook for just us I'm the cook, she's the cookie maker.


----------



## gary s (Dec 25, 2014)

Cookies are nice, both the little ones you eat and the bigger ones you cut.


----------



## redfin (Dec 25, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Lol... She doesn't even cook for just us I'm the cook, she's the cookie maker.



So mama tests all your saws for you?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 25, 2014)

redfin said:


> So mama tests all your saws for you?


Bwaaaahhhaaahhhaaaa... Yeah right! Saws are stinky! Lol



gary s said:


> Cookies are nice, both the little ones you eat and the bigger ones you cut.


I personally would always chose the edible kind.... I'm on around my 6000th cookie for the Christmas season. 

Some guys want their wife to share all the same interests. I went the complete opposite direction.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 25, 2014)

This year, no matter where the gtg is, I think we should have saw races and some other games. 
We are a game family. Bean bags, ladder golf, horse shoes, you name it. We love it. Let's start thinking up some fun games we can all get in on. 

I say we have a race at every 10cc class or something. I don't have any that will win, but I'd sure enjoy being beat by some fast saws.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 25, 2014)

Piss revving contest followed by blipping and airing of grievances


----------



## redfin (Dec 25, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> airing of grievances



Are you going to be the mediator?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 25, 2014)

Chuck said he would settle it all if he didn't have to rake his driveway. So, nah.....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 25, 2014)

If we have it in the woods, we can just call that mulch.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 26, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Piss revving contest followed by blipping and airing of grievances


I could win that contest! I have some saws I'd rev till they blow..... After I get them started..


----------



## showrguy (Dec 26, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Chuck said he would settle it all if he didn't have to rake his driveway. So, nah.....


naa,
i got a better plan if it's here..
i got a whole skid of rubber roofing pieces/tarps..
i was gonna cover the whole area once the wood was setup........much easier to clean up ...


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 26, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> This year, no matter where the gtg is, I think we should have saw races
> I say we have a race at every 10cc class or something. I don't have any that will win, but I'd sure enjoy being beat by some fast saws.



It's on!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-3-8-P...974047400?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item43bf679ca8


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought 100' of 63ps for a friend after he tried a loop I gave him. They love that stuff on 14" 200ts. I asked him to try it on a pole saw but have no feedback yet.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 26, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> I bought 100' of 63ps for a friend after he tried a loop I gave him. They love that stuff on 14" 200ts. I asked him to try it on a pole saw but have no feedback yet.


I would like to try it too. There have been a few threads on here claiming Stihl has discontinued sales in the USA, but I don't believe everything I read here.... Brett has some ass kickin chains to go with his Smitybuilt powerheads.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 26, 2014)

showrguy said:


> naa,
> i got a better plan if it's here..
> i got a whole skid of rubber roofing pieces/tarps..
> i was gonna cover the whole area once the wood was setup........much easier to clean up ...


Like I said.... You were a better than fantastic host. If you're interested in having it, you go for it! I'll show up with bells on


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 27, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Like I said.... You were a better than fantastic host. If you're interested in having it, you go for it! I'll show up with bells on


the "big" wood is already there and a whole mountain of trees to saw. ^^^^^^+10 on the host.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Like I said.... You were a better than fantastic host. If you're interested in having it, you go for it! I'll show up with bells on


don't forget the beer.........lol


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 27, 2014)

showrguy said:


> don't forget the beer.........lol


----------



## redfin (Dec 27, 2014)

I was to busy running saws to drink beer. It truly was a great day Chuck and I very much appreciate you having us.

Just look at my face in this video I was having a blast!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 27, 2014)

Just funnin' i may crack one every six months or so!


----------



## spencerpaving (Dec 27, 2014)

redfin said:


> I was to busy running saws to drink beer. It truly was a great day Chuck and I very much appreciate you having us.
> 
> Just look at my face in this video I was having a blast!



That was a fun day for sure! I hope to make the next one.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 27, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> That was a fun day for sure! I hope to make the next one.


It sure looked it! Ill try my best to get there also!


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 3, 2015)

late happy new year to all. just a bug in ya'lls ear. the first sat. in may this year is the 2nd.  stay warm. FS.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 4, 2015)

i found this on another GTG thread that i watch. thought it might apply.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 4, 2015)

"going to the zoo"
that about explains it....lol.. 

oh, btw, if you see something in the news about a double homicide in perry county, that was woodchipper's (dylan's) next door neighbors..........kinda kreepy, huh..


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 4, 2015)

showrguy said:


> "going to the zoo"
> that about explains it....lol..
> 
> oh, btw, if you see something in the news about a double homicide in perry county, that was woodchipper's (dylan's) next door neighbors..........kinda kreepy, huh..


i heard that this morning but they didn't have much info. is valley road 850?


----------



## showrguy (Jan 4, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i heard that this morning but they didn't have much info. is valley road 850?


yes it is.
happened last night, this morning the wifey was telling me more about it and that it was dylans nieghbors..
i did'nt know it, but she said they are friends on faceplant..
have'nt seen woodchipper on here in awhile ??


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 4, 2015)

That is a little creepy


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 23, 2015)

bump.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey everybody!!! Can't wait to GTG. Time flys unless your waiting for May to get here. Bring you ear muffs, I have some loud stuff to play with. Not as loud as Brett's, but loud.....


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 23, 2015)

Is there an official date & place?


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 23, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Is there an official date & place?


 i don't have anything firm yet Jason but the first Sat. in may is the 2nd. just throwing that date out to see what works for everyone.
Steve.


----------



## redfin (Jan 23, 2015)

Sounds like your planning your own gtg Steve.


----------



## spencerpaving (Jan 23, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Hey everybody!!! Can't wait to GTG. Time flys unless your waiting for May to get here. Bring you ear muffs, I have some loud stuff to play with. Not as loud as Brett's, but loud.....


Tannerite??


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 23, 2015)

redfin said:


> Sounds like your planning your own gtg Steve.


Plenty of time left for planning guys lol


----------



## glock37 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'll have 3 rebuilt new saws all ported for the gtg !


----------



## glock37 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just picked up a 044 should be done by then 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope to make this years gtg. I might have something fun to bring


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 31, 2015)

Big lot of Stihl saws, not mine: http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grq/4871677606.html


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 31, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I hope to make this years gtg. I might have something fun to bring


----------



## showrguy (Feb 6, 2015)

I posted the thread for the 2015 GTG earlier today.....
Let's go boys....
Can someone make it a sticky ?? I'm too damn dumb to know how....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 10, 2015)

ICYMI

There is a sticky at the top of the Chainsaw Forum with the details of the 2015 edition of the PA. GTG
May 9th Marysville, Pa. (same as last year). Many thanks to Chuck Baker (showrguy) and his wife for hosting 2 yrs. !!!!


----------

